#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  MBO theatertechniek

## joost de bot

vraag: ik wil een opleiding theatertechniek gaan doen. Wie weet waar ik het beste naar toe kan gaan ?

Joost

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Nou, getuige recente foto's in een ander onderdeel van dit forum kun je beter een andere opleiding zoeken!  :Big Grin: 

Misschien even handig om te vermelden waar je die opleiding wilt gaan doen, in welk deel van het land?

----------


## Lj_Mouzer

Grafisch lyceum bied opleiding theatertechniek MBO niveau 3 (3jaar) met uitbreiding naar niveau 4 (extra jaar)
Ik zit er zelf ook  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vervallen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door (iCe)_
> 
> Nou, getuige recente foto's in een ander onderdeel van dit forum kun je beter een andere opleiding zoeken! 
> 
> Misschien even handig om te vermelden waar je die opleiding wilt gaan doen, in welk deel van het land?



IS dit niet zijn eerste post dan?

----------


## Jugfire

Foto's in het betreffende topic ging over een opbouw van een stand die door "theatertechniek"-studenten werd uitgevoerd.
Hierin waren enkele onveilige situaties te zien die, door een school die theatertechniek of AV achtige opleiding niet moeten worden toegelaten.
Een school is bedoeld om bekwaamheid te leren en moet daar ten tijde van opleidingstraject op toe te zien.

----------


## wallie

theatertechniek is nog wel te doen,
av techniek, dat is pas onzin, zeker in rotterdam op het graf.. lyceum...

----------


## berolios

@Wallie:
Mag het wat vriendelijker/ minder sarcastisch? Was er niet zoiets als: de pot verwijt de ketel...?


@Joost:
Om te weten wat voor opleiding geschikt zou zijn voor jou, is het belangrijk welke vooropleiding je hebt en wat voor opleiding je zoekt. Zoek je een 'cursus' van een paar weken of een volledige opleiding van een x-aantal jaren? Dat zijn twee totaal verschillende benaderingen die totaal verschillende afwegingen met zich meebrengen.

In welk deel van het land zoek je jouw school? 

In mijn ogen is het verder belangrijk te kiezen voor een opleiding die geaccrediteerd is door het ministerie van onderwijs (dus mét officieel MBO / HBO diploma en mogelijkheid tot StudieFinanciering) óf algemeen geaccepteerde opleidingen zoals bijvoorbeeld SAE (maar dat is dan weer mee studio-gerelateerd).
Dergelijke accreditatie hóeft niet per sé te betekenen dat die school/opleiding dan ook béter is dan anderen (in technisch opzicht), maar aan bepaalde zaken als bijvoorbeeld: onderwijs/opleidings-niveau, het opleidings curriculum (vakken die je volgt en de tijdsverdeling daartussen) diplomering en continuiteit zijn wel strenge eisen gesteld. Met andere woorden: jij (en dus ook potentiele werkgevers later) weet wat dit diploma waard is en waar je aan toe bent --&gt; Niet dat je dadelijk een periode x aan een opleiding hebt gewijd en daar vervolgens helemaal niks mee kan omdat werkgevers er niks in zien.


Veel succes ermee, ik wacht op je antwoorden....

----------


## kokkie

GEBRUIK DE ZOEKFUNCTIE!!!

Er is op dit forum al veel te veel aandacht besteed aan dit onderwerp en het komt altijd weer op hetzelfde uit.

----------


## stefan90kauw

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Lj_Mouzer_
> 
> Grafisch lyceum bied opleiding theatertechniek MBO niveau 3 (3jaar) met uitbreiding naar niveau 4 (extra jaar)
> Ik zit er zelf ook



Dan zal ik je waarschijnlijk nog wel tegenkomen  :Smile: 
Ik wil er ook heen. Tis andere naam geworden geloof ik. Podium techniek.

Maar goed ik weet cker dat ik het wereldje van licht en geluid in wil  :Big Grin:

----------


## rene.derksen

Tja, ik ben aan het overwegen om gewoon elektro te gaan doen (met printplaatjes e.d.) Omdat ik van mening ben dat wat ik daar leer de 1e 2 jaar al beheers, en wat er evt. extra wordt gegeven wel op het werk kan leren. Dus als je een alternatieve opleiding zou willen doen, denk ik dat je het beste kunt kiezen voor elektro (Am I right?) Bovendien, aan een papiertje heb je in deze branche toch niks, je hebt meer aan goede ervaringen en goede referentie's...!

----------


## Lj_Mouzer

> citaat:_Geplaatst door stefan90kauw_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Lj_Mouzer_
> ...



Het grafisch lyceum is in ieder geval een goede plek voor een licht/geluid opleiding.  :Wink: 
Veel beter dan andere wanna be =&gt; wil wel maar kan niet &lt;= scholen zoals zadkine etc [xx(]

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Lj_Mouzer_
> Veel beter dan andere wanna be =&gt; wil wel maar kan niet &lt;= scholen zoals zadkine etc [xx(]



wat moet ik me bij 'zadkine' voorstellen 
[- afgezien dan van de beeldhouwer?]

----------


## AJB

Over de kwaliteit van opleidingen is veel gesproken elders op het forum. Feit blijft dat je ook binnen een studie zelf verantwoordelijk bent voor bepaalde aspecten. Binnen je stages kun je enorme uitdagingen vinden, en makkelijker contacten leggen dan vanuit een "lege" basis. Mocht je nog absoluut niet werkzaam zijn in het (professioneel) licht en/of geluid, is het zeker een prima opstap.

veel succes (en plezier) met je keuze,

grtz. AJB

----------


## Lj_Mouzer

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Lj_Mouzer_
> ...



Jah das een school die ook hun eigen licht geluid opleidingen starten zonder enige ervaring of eisen.
De overheid heeft bij het grafisch lyceum een aantal eisen van wat je allemaal moet leren.
kortom bij het grafisch lyceum weten ze wat ze je leren en wat je moet weten in de praktijk en bij het zadkine kopen ze wat showtroep en dap en doen ze maar wat.

----------


## lampie_01

Deltion College Zwolle Grafisch Lyceum

Werkt met: 
Tannoy PA
Grooth for Sound
Dynacord Monitoring
Midas Venice/verona
Carver
Audix
Shure
Sennheiser
MA-Dimmers
Zero88 Fat Frog
Mac250 kryptons
Thomas Par64
Div Fresnell en Profielspots
30-30 Triangle Eurotruss

Opzich voor een school best aardig

----------


## voederbietel

ik zit op de opleiding sound en vision in arnhem en ik mag zeker niet klagen,

wij hebben een zooi ev boxen, veel camera's, veel mixers van school zelf

wij zitten in loods 11 van rent*ll in bemmel waar wij 3 dagen in de week werken met theater, av, en licht techniek
als wij ergens me willen werken of onderzoeken (spullen die we niet hebben) gaan wij naar rent*ll en halen we daar de spullen op om te onderzoeken hoe het werkt(zoals bijv: profieltjes o.i.d.) maar nogmaals de meeste spullen hebben we zelf!
voor de andere 2 dagen zitten we in arnhem waar we beeld en audiobewerkingen doenin een appart huis voor ons waar we met nuendo, acid, reasen, wavelap enz werken.

ook gaan wij op projecten die je zelf kan organizeren of dat de school naar je toe komt of je dan met een klus mee kan draaien (inmiddels helpen wij mee in walibi om daar het haloween hororfest te laten draaien (denk aan licht, geluid en beeldondersteuning)) in walibi zitten permanend 3 leerlingen en in het weekend zijn dat er 10!

je begint met de basis dus zijn nu het solderen van kabels erin aan het stampen en zijn ook druk bezig met stroomberekeningen maar ook met berekeningen voor rigging





> citaat:Jah das een school die ook hun eigen licht geluid opleidingen starten zonder enige ervaring of eisen.



naar mijn mening geen school die maar wat doet zonder te weten wat!!!!

p.s. de leraren zelf hebben bijna ook allemaal een achtergrond met l&g of beeld

----------


## xsystems

@ ice; misschien een linkje naar dat andere topic toevoegen.. heb ff gezocht kon hem niet vinden.. ben erg benieuwd nl.

----------


## vasco

> citaat:_Geplaatst door xsystems_
> 
> @ ice; misschien een linkje naar dat andere topic toevoegen.. heb ff gezocht kon hem niet vinden.. ben erg benieuwd nl.



Het is verwijdert want het topic dat ICE bedoelt stond in het productie forum. Denk dat het commentaar de topicstarter teveel werd  :Big Grin: 
Hij had zoiezo al de ergste foto's verwijdert uit het topic na verloop van tijd en misschien moest hij van de school wel alles weghalen om de naam (de schoolnaam stond nogal duidelijk op de fc's op de foto) niet nog verder onderuit te halen.

----------


## xsystems

Ok dan, wat jammer. Was erg benieuwd eigenlijk. in ieder geval thnx voor de uitleg.

----------


## BS

> ...... Bovendien, aan een papiertje heb je in deze branche toch niks, je hebt meer aan goede ervaringen en goede referentie's...!



"Niks" zoals hierboven staat lijkt me behoorlijk kort door de bocht. Ondanks dat goede ervaringen en referenties inderdaad tellen, wordt er (in de branche) toch steeds meer gevraagd om een papiertje. Zo'n papiertje van een podiumtechniekopleiding of aanverwante opleiding geeft voor een werkgever toch wel een (globaal) idee over wat diegene kan (of heeft geleerd). Dat is soms nog maar afwachten bij alleen ervaring zonder papiertje. 

Voor professionalisering van de branche is dit zeker niet slecht! 

Mét papiertje, mét ervaring en mét referenties geeft natuurlijk de meeste kans op werk  :Big Grin: .

----------


## jimi

Ik ben van plan om ook op die opleiding te gaan maar wil eerst nog horeca gaan doen, raden jullie dit aan om de opleiding theater techniek te gaan doen?

mvg jimi

----------


## BS

Gewoon doen wat je het leukste vindt.

Succes met kiezen!

----------


## deurklink

> Deltion College Zwolle Grafisch Lyceum
> 
> Werkt met: 
> Tannoy PA
> Grooth for Sound
> Dynacord Monitoring
> Midas Venice/verona
> Carver
> Audix
> ...



Jaaa ... best aardig  :Wink:  Ben al bijna trots op m'n school. Blijkbaar is er in m'n jaar stage dat ik weg ben geweest niks verandert! 1 1/2 jaar lang niks uitgebreid? Terwijl d'r toch geld zat is volgens mij! En trouwens als je met zulke opleiding niks kan waarom worden mensen die al werken in een theater toch wel vaak naar die opleidingen gestuurd :S? En is de Audia vervangen? 

Ach ja over 3 weken is stage helaas afgelopen want daar moet je het uiteindlijk toch wel van hebben! En daar is de school dan wel weer goed voor.. Heb je geen contacten? Dan maakt school die!

----------


## masterblaster

> Jaaa ... best aardig  Ben al bijna trots op m'n school. Blijkbaar is er in m'n jaar stage dat ik weg ben geweest niks verandert! 1 1/2 jaar lang niks uitgebreid? Terwijl d'r toch geld zat is volgens mij! En trouwens als je met zulke opleiding niks kan waarom worden mensen die al werken in een theater toch wel vaak naar die opleidingen gestuurd :S? En is de Audia vervangen? 
> 
> Ach ja over 3 weken is stage helaas afgelopen want daar moet je het uiteindlijk toch wel van hebben! En daar is de school dan wel weer goed voor.. Heb je geen contacten? Dan maakt school die!



En er word tegenwoordig toch meer gevraagd naar opleidingen.
Er zijn tegenwoordig bijna geen theaters meer die mensen aannemen zonder ervaring of opleiding dus dan heb je die school nodig als je nog geen mensen kent.

Ik heb bijvoorbeeld mazzel gehad dat ik een vriend ergens had werken die voor mij ook een baantje kon fixxen.
Dus heb je dat niet dan zijn mbo opleidingen een goede optie.

Even een notitie voor mensen die naar zo'n opleiding willen.
Leer even snel voor je toest of je intake gesprek Wat "termen" uit je hoofd anders kan je het wel vergeten om aangenomen te worden, aangezien de vraag zo groot is.
Ik zit bijvoorbeeld in een klas waarbij niemand tot nu toe (in het tweede jaar)al iets geleerd heeft van de hele school omdat we zelf alleen uit zijn op dat diplomaatje en niet voor de kennis omdat bijna iedereen die bij  ons al heeft.

Met andere woorden je moet het wel door hart en nieren willen om aangenomen te worden. (dat is tenminste mijn ervaring met wat ik gehoord heb over glr, gla en een roc opleiding van  utrecht

----------


## BS

> Even een notitie voor mensen die naar zo'n opleiding willen.
> Leer even snel voor je toest of je intake gesprek Wat "termen" uit je hoofd anders kan je het wel vergeten om aangenomen te worden, aangezien de vraag zo groot is.



"termen" leren?? De juiste leer je op school wel. Motivatie en de juiste houding is toch echt belangrijker. Als je al iets doet in de sector is dat veel meer een pré dan zomaar met wat termen te gooien waarvan je waarschijnlijk niks weet....

----------


## masterblaster

> "termen" leren?? De juiste leer je op school wel. Motivatie en de juiste houding is toch echt belangrijker. Als je al iets doet in de sector is dat veel meer een pré dan zomaar met wat termen te gooien waarvan je waarschijnlijk niks weet....



Dat bedoelde ik ook. Maar als je nog niks weet heb je in feite geen schijn van kans (bij ons dan) om aangenomen te worden tenzij je laat zien dat je wel zo extreem geintresseerd bent en dus al een voorbereidende studie hebt geworpen op termen, werktuigen etc. etc. 
Ik bedoel ook niet dat als je wat vaktermen tegen die vent aangooid tijdens je intake gesprek dat je dan aangenomen word

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Als je al 8 jaar in het "wereldje" werkt maak je dan een kans?  :Big Grin: 
En dan niet het drive in show gebeuren!

----------


## masterblaster

> Als je al 8 jaar in het "wereldje" werkt maak je dan een kans? 
> En dan niet het drive in show gebeuren!



Hee lees is goed alsjeblaft

----------


## deloitte

ik zit nu ook in mijn examenjaar. en wil hierna een vervolg opleiding gaan doen met licht en geluid. weet iemand hier een goede opleiding in de buurt van arnhem/nijmegen op sound & vision na??

alvast bedankt gr bram

----------


## Drive inn tnt

> Hee lees is goed alsjeblaft



Smel the Sarcasm :Wink:

----------


## berolios

> ik zit nu ook in mijn examenjaar. en wil hierna een vervolg opleiding gaan doen met licht en geluid. weet iemand hier een goede opleiding in de buurt van arnhem/nijmegen op sound & vision na??
> 
> alvast bedankt gr bram



Examenjaar van wat? HAVO? MAVO? VWO? MBO Theatertechniek?

----------


## deloitte

> Examenjaar van wat? HAVO? MAVO? VWO? MBO Theatertechniek?



examen jaar in de 4 klas VMBO kader. 
iemand een goede opleiding?

alvast bedankt
gr bram

----------


## BS

> Dat bedoelde ik ook. Maar als je nog niks weet heb je in feite geen schijn van kans (bij ons dan) om aangenomen



Hoi Masterblaster, Wie is "bij ons"?

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Zo vanavond had ik mijn intake op het grafisch lyceum in Rotterdam.
Kwam ik in goed gesprek met de docent. Het komt er op neer dat je aan het eind van je vierjarige opleiding kan solderen en simpele licht en geluids instalaties kan opbouwen. Kortom, het bouw en breekwerk. Naja daar ga ik dus geen 4 jaar aan besteden. :Frown:

----------


## rinus bakker

Dus jouw instelling is dat je daar in 4 jaar niks zou leren?
En dat je kennelijk dacht dat je direct na die 4 jaar - als schoolverlater - Hoofd Techniek van een verhuurbedrijf of een schouwburg zou kunnen worden?
Lekker joch ben jij.

Zijn er mensen die de 4 GLR-jaren al afgemaakt hebben, 
en hierop even kunnen reageren?

----------


## deurklink

3de jaars ( ook laatste jaar ) ook goed? Theater is niet alleen opbouwen breken(afbouwen moest ik altijd zeggen breken doe je bij een sloopbedrijf). Een stuk geschiedenis is na mijn idee ook belangrijk. En hoe zit een theater eigenlijk in elkaar? Waar is het ooit ontstaan etc. etc. Verder wat ik ooit al eerder heb aangegeven. Is een stage een mooie manier om contacten te maken die je eerder misschien nooit had gemaakt. 

Ook is het gemiddelde theater aardig conventioneel. Via een school kun (weet niet hoe het bij elke opleiding in nederland is) je wat meer met apparatuur van de toekomst werken. De computer generatie van dit moment komt steeds meer in theater. Maar voorlopig is het nog heel wat "oale leu". Een van de opmerkingen bij mijn stage beoordeling was dat ik toch heel wat vlotter met een computer was. 

Dus als je school de zaken een beetje voor elkaar heeft. Kan je de huidige theatertechnici een stap voor zijn in ontwikkelingen.

----------


## Kilian

> Dus jouw instelling is dat je daar in 4 jaar niks zou leren?
> En dat je kennelijk dacht dat je direct na die 4 jaar - als schoolverlater - Hoofd Techniek van een verhuurbedrijf of een schouwburg zou kunnen worden?
> Lekker joch ben jij.
> 
> Zijn er mensen die de 4 GLR-jaren al afgemaakt hebben, 
> en hierop even kunnen reageren?



Ik denk dat het 2 kanten heeft. Ik zit nu in het 2e jaar en heb, volgens mij, dit jaar enorm veel geleerd. Niet alleen in leerstof maar ook in houding tegenover 'het vak'. Wat ik zeggen wil is dat het GLR (of grafisch lyceum in het geheel) geen perfecte plaats is om te leren, maar wel een kans die niet erg veel mensen krijgen.

Ik begrijp het punt van iemand die zelf al uit een praktijkwereld komt. Wat je bijvoorbeeld het eerste jaar doet is zo enorm simpel. Maar zou dat juist niet positief kunnen zijn? Je gaat met gemak je opleiding door en verruimd je wereld.

----------


## djlaakie

Dan reageer ik ook even :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Ik zit op dit moment in het 1ste jaar van AV-techinicus ( op het Grafisch Lyceum Rotterdam ) Bij het begin vond ik het niet echt leuk :Frown:   maar dat kwam door de geschiedenig en dergelijke. Ik vind het sinds periode 3 intressant worden. Je leert welke microfoon je bij welk instrument van een bandje moet zetten en al. Dus ook het complete drumstel. Ook krijg je lichtlessen. Bij het begin simpel, maar als je er nog niks van weet goed. In de 2e krijg (zo als het mij verteld is) bewegend licht erbij. Maar als jij aangeeft dat je er wel mee wilt werken in de 1ste omdat het je intresseerd dan is dat geen probleem. Je moet inderdaad niet denken dat je gelijk Hoofd geluid-licht of beeldtechnici bent. Dat absoluut niet. Maar je leert wel degelijk dingen. In de 2e moet je stage lopen, dan lijkt het mij helemaal dat je dingen gaat leren en dat er een wereld voor je "open" gaat.

Dat was mijn stukje over het GLR. Ik kan eigelijk nog wel even door gaan zo, maar dit lijkt me wel even genoeg. Als er verder nog onduidelijkheden zijn hoor ik het wel.

Groetjes,

DJ Laakie

----------


## Drive inn tnt

> Dus jouw instelling is dat je daar in 4 jaar niks zou leren?
> En dat je kennelijk dacht dat je direct na die 4 jaar - als schoolverlater - Hoofd Techniek van een verhuurbedrijf of een schouwburg zou kunnen worden?
> Lekker joch ben jij.



Pffff :Mad:  Lees even goed AUB.
Dat waren de exacte woorden van een van die mensen van het Grafisch Lyceum.

----------


## rinus bakker

Met dank aan *Kilian* een *djlaakie.*
De rest mag voor zich spreken.
Er is heel wat op te merken (zeiken) over het reguliere onderwijs,
en dat is ook zeker zo wat betreft Theater/Podiumtechniek. 
Daarbij valt de hoogste ('HBO') opleiding nog steeds het hardst door de mand, want het woord techniek zijn ze daar alweer helemaal aan het vergeten. 
Dus krijgen we straks nog meer "architecten" die uiteindelijk niet eens weten wat 'bouwmaterialen' of 'werktuigen' zijn! 
Laat staan hoe, waarom en waar ze toegepast moeten worden.

Maar binnen dat geheel van Podiumtechniek-opleidingen is het toch wel zo dat er een paar MBO-opleidingen positief bovenuit steken, namelijk die van Grafisch Lyceum Amsterdam en Grafisch Lyceum Rotterdam.

De eerste heeft trouwens recent zijn naam gewijzigd, al weet ik niet precies meer hoe die nu heet.

----------


## masterblaster

> Hoi Masterblaster, Wie is "bij ons"?



Grafisch lyveum rotterdam

----------


## masterblaster

> Met dank aan *Kilian* een *djlaakie.*
> De rest mag voor zich spreken.
> Er is heel wat op te merken (zeiken) over het reguliere onderwijs,
> en dat is ook zeker zo wat betreft Theater/Podiumtechniek. 
> Daarbij valt de hoogste ('HBO') opleiding nog steeds het hardst door de mand, want het woord techniek zijn ze daar alweer helemaal aan het vergeten. 
> Dus krijgen we straks nog meer "architecten" die uiteindelijk niet eens weten wat 'bouwmaterialen' of 'werktuigen' zijn! 
> Laat staan hoe, waarom en waar ze toegepast moeten worden.
> 
> Maar binnen dat geheel van Podiumtechniek-opleidingen is het toch wel zo dat er een paar MBO-opleidingen positief bovenuit steken, namelijk die van Grafisch Lyceum Amsterdam en Grafisch Lyceum Rotterdam.
> ...



De tweede ook, de opleiding theatertechnicus/inspicient op het GLR heet nu podiumtechniek

----------


## Drive inn tnt

In amsterdam heet die opleiding nu MA oid.

----------


## djlaakie

> In amsterdam heet die opleiding nu MA oid.



Niet de opleiding maar de school...

Die heet namelijk Mediacollege Amsterdam (kortweg AM)

www.mediacollegeamsterdam.nl

Groetjes,

DJ Laakie

----------


## djlaakie

> Pffff Lees even goed AUB.
> Dat waren de exacte woorden van een van die mensen van het Grafisch Lyceum.



Ik heb ze dit zelf nog nooit horen zeggen. Ik heb het heel toevallig van de week eens nagevraagd, en toen kreeg ik als antwoord.

"Je bent dus niet Hoofd Licht-Geluid of Beeldtechnici. Dat denken er veel maar dat is dus niet zo. Daar moeten nog een aantal opleidingen/curcussen aan voor af als je dat wilt zijn. Als je het 4e jaar er aan plak ben je iets meer als AV-Medewerker, maar absoluut nog geen Hoofd Licht-Geluid of Beeldtechnici.

Groetjes,

DJ Laakie

----------


## martijns

je kan pas echt hgt of LD worden als je heeeel veel praktijk ervaring heb. die doe je op het GLR niet op, wel tijdens je stage van het GLR. het is een kwestie van opwerken in de branche.

Groeten

----------


## djlaakie

> je kan pas echt hgt of LD worden als je heeeel veel praktijk ervaring heb. die doe je op het GLR niet op, wel tijdens je stage van het GLR. het is een kwestie van opwerken in de branche.
> 
> Groeten



Daar heb je inderdaad gelijk in martijn.

:::Offtopic:::

Waar loop jij eigelijk stage en bevalt het je een beetje de opleiding? Welke had jij nou gekozen?

:::Offtopic:::

Groetjes,

DJ Laakie

----------


## Timpie

wat betreft de opleidingen die jullie genoemd hebben, ik heb overal rondgekeken vorig jaar en ik kwam zelf uit in hengelo.

hier zit een beginende opleiding podium en evenementen techniek, de opleiding is net anderhalf jaar jong en er wordt nog veel verbeterd maar wij krijgen naar mijn indruk heel wat meer praktijk dan de meeste andere opleidingen, ik doe hem nu een half jaar en heb al verschillende projecten gedaan zowel intern als buitenschools. ook worden er bij ons vakken als kleurleer gegeven hier gaan we in op alles wat met filters te maken. er wordt op moment nog gezegd dat de opleiding niks is maar als ik zo lees hoe de rest is vraag ik me dat toch af.

----------


## Outline

Ik wou dat er in mijn tijd zoveel keus was... Ik ben dan (pas) 28, maar naar mijn idee schieten die opleidingen pas de laatste paar jaar de grond uit!

Ach ja, mazzel voor de jongeren. Maar wat je ook leert op school, er is geen betere school dan de praktijk!

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Maar wat je ook leert op school, er is geen betere school dan de praktijk!



Ja en nee. In de praktijk ligt inderdaad het tempo hoger van veel dingen aanleren. Maar op school krijg je veel meer diepgang.

Leuk dat je aanleert dat als het geluid bromt, dat je zus en zo moet doen met een paar kabels. Op school krijg je helemaal aangeleerd wat de reden is, hoe je dit al van te voren kan voorkomen, etc. Ook dingen als electrotechniek krijg je niet zomaar aangeleerd. Hoogstens solderen en kabels doorpiepen, maar zodra je echt een hoopje componenten voor je neus krijgt, moet je daar toch wel wat meer vanaf weten.


Zelf combineer ik mijn opleiding met heel veel werk buiten school (wat ook wel een beetje ten koste gaat van mijn huiswerk, maar dat even ter zijde). Ik merk zelf heel sterk dat beiden z'n voordelen hebben. Op school herken ik heel veel dingen die ik op klus heb meegemaakt en op klus kan ik soms weer nieuwe kennis toepassen, die ik op school heb geleerd.

Ook het grote voordeel van school is, is dat je in een beschermde omgeving alles krijgt aangeleerd. Als je voor het eerst zit te kutten met een digitale lichttafel en het wil tijdens de voorstelling niet helemaal 100% gaan, dan zal het publiek je er niet op afrekenen in school. Als het bij een officiele klus was, dan had je echt problemen ermee gekregen.


Iedereen mag zijn eigen oordeel geven, maar ik zie toch echt enorme voordelen van theatertechniek op school leren.  :Wink:

----------


## rinus bakker

> maar naar mijn idee schieten die opleidingen pas de laatste paar jaar de grond uit!



En daar is onze minister of staatssecretaris ook van geschrokken.
Want lang niet alles heeft ook inhoudelijk een beetje degelijk niveau. 
En dat komt natuurlijk ook omdat een 20 (!) jaar oude club als de VPT er in al die jaren van haar bestaan nog steeds niet in geslaagd is, om aan het vak TT een goede technische structuur of beroepskwalificatie te hangen.
 :Mad:  
Wat er nu gaat gebeuren is dat we de werklozen voor de toekomst weer eens zinloos en inhoudelijk slecht gaan opleiden. We hebben zo al meerdere golven van 'pretvakken' gehad, waarvan de lichting geietewollensokken-sociologen uit de jaren 70 ons land toch tot de best communicerende en gelukkigste samenleving van de wereld had moeten maken............ NOT.
 :EEK!:  

Nu zijn er ook hele lichtingen aan types die "muziekmanagement" en aanverwante opleidingen volgen, die met z'n allen de laatste paar professioneel verdienende Nederlandse muzikanten nog verder zullen gaan uitwringen.
 :Big Grin:  
En kunnen we straks de "Waalbanen" (de volgende variant van de 'Melkertbanen' - want Lodewijk de Waal wordt natuurlijk Minister van Soc. Zaken in het kabinet van Wouter Bos) gaan introduceren, waarbij  elke band, drive in of evementenhal 10 roadies van overheidwege gesubsidieerd krijgt, en in veel theaters de uitzendkrachten gaan verdwijnen.
Daarvoor in de plaats komen dan de "Waal-balers" ('had ik maar een goed vak geleerd!' of 'had ik mijn vak maar op de goede plek geleerd').
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## meyerfreak

Kijk.. Rinus, je slaat den spijker weder op den kop !!!

Ik vraag me altijd af waar moet je toch weer ieder jaar +/- 150  afgestudeerde (basis) theatertechneuten kwijt !!!
Je ziet het nu al natuurlijk, maar over laten we zeggen 5 jaar zal de banen 'vijver' compleet leeggevist zijn !!!

Iemand anders daar een andere mening over? 
Ik heb zelf ook 1 van deze opleidingen gevolgt en heb persoonlijk veel geluk gehad met de mensen die ik op het juiste moment tegen het lijf ben gelopen. Maar laten we zeggen 75% van mijn oud-klasgenoten staan nu achter de bar o.i.d of doen een andere studie!!

----------


## masterblaster

ik sluit me hier volledig bij aan want ook al ben ik nog niet van school af.
zo werd ik 2005 redelijk dik betaald voor mij leeftijd. en nu ineens word dat met dit jaar verlaagd naar 43% boven het minimum loon. 
en als ik het er niet mee eens was nou dan teken je het vervolg contract toch niet joh voor jou100 andere.

en dit hele gebeuren vind ik heel jammer want dit werk is toch min of meer ook nog eens mijn hobby en dan zou het in de toekomst niet meer mogelijk zijn om aan het werk te komen omdat ik te duur ben

----------


## marciano

ik wil graag de hogere technische school gaan doen elektro en dan werk ik gewoon door in een bedrijf in de licht wereld. En na die studie de lichttechniek in. Dan heb ik de kennis die je leerd en de ervaring van wat je tegenkomt in dat bedrijf.

----------


## ljmartijnw

Ik hoop dat de mentaliteit niet gaat veranderen. Het is wel zo dat je een papiertje nodig gaat hebben, maar is het niet zo dat je niet de eerste de beste klojo aanneemt omdat hij een opleiding heeft genoten. Een theatertechnicus ben je en met heel veel moeite kan je dat iemand aanleren, maar die zal echt niet spetterend goed worden. 
Als je nu personeel aanneemt kijk je toch naar wat hij kan presteren met daar een flinke dosis kennis bij.. niet of hij een papiertje heeft of niet.

----------


## Kilian

> Ik hoop dat de mentaliteit niet gaat veranderen. Het is wel zo dat je een papiertje nodig gaat hebben, maar is het niet zo dat je niet de eerste de beste klojo aanneemt omdat hij een opleiding heeft genoten. Een theatertechnicus ben je en met heel veel moeite kan je dat iemand aanleren, maar die zal echt niet spetterend goed worden. 
> Als je nu personeel aanneemt kijk je toch naar wat hij kan presteren met daar een flinke dosis kennis bij.. niet of hij een papiertje heeft of niet.



Ik denk dat het papiertje anzich een degelijk bewijs is van het kunnen en kennen. Als ik tegen iemand zou zeggen dat ik al 100 jaar 'dit en dat' doe dan is nog maar de vraag of dat waar is.

Dat gaat natuurlijk niet op bij het netwerken, als je al een redelijke naam heb.

----------


## stefan90kauw

Hoi,

Als ik niet word aangenomen op het Ma in amsterdam, wat zullen dan andere mogelijkheden zijn?

Graag een lijstje van de opleidingen die mogelijk zijn.. zo dicht mogelijk in de buurt van alkmaar/amsterdam..

Alvast bedankt  :Smile:

----------


## Kilian

> Hoi,
> 
> Als ik niet word aangenomen op het Ma in amsterdam, wat zullen dan andere mogelijkheden zijn?
> 
> Graag een lijstje van de opleidingen die mogelijk zijn.. zo dicht mogelijk in de buurt van alkmaar/amsterdam..
> 
> Alvast bedankt



Als je even op internet zoekt heb je zo een lijst. Succes

----------


## showband

Om het beestje maar bij de naam te noemen. Ik heb gewoon slechte ervaringen met (ex)schoolverlatende techneuten *en* met hetgene wat de docenten op opleidingen bij uitvoeringen van leerlingen laten zien. (ik kom nog wel eens op uitvoeringen van bandleden die uitvoerend muziek/musical studeren op conservatoria)

 :Confused:

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

Er is inderdaad al veel over opleidingen geschreven, maar een absoluut nieuwtje is het feit dat het IAB te utrecht met een Dagopleiding Theatertechniek is gestart. Begint in september, bij voldoende aanmeldingen.

Het betreft een commerciele opleiding, waarbij alle franjes en fratsen uit het leerplan zijn geschrapt. Geen maatschappijleer en gymles dus. De opleiding wil een antwoord vormen op de veelgehoorde kritiek dat de huidige opleiders te weinig vakmatig bezig zijn. 

Het leerplan is opgebouwd rond de disciplines licht en geluid. Specialiseren mag. Dat is ook wel prettig. Verder ook aandacht voor verplichte zaken als VOP, hoogwerkercertificaat, tilinstructie etc. 

De prioriteit van de cursus licht bij de vakkennis en basisverrichtingen. Geen blitse cursus moving heads dus, maar gewoon leren hoe je een spotje stelt, een kabeltje rolt, enzovoort. Praktijk aangevuld met gedegen kennis. 

Ter info.

----------


## deloitte

> Er is inderdaad al veel over opleidingen geschreven, maar een absoluut nieuwtje is het feit dat het IAB te utrecht met een Dagopleiding Theatertechniek is gestart. Begint in september, bij voldoende aanmeldingen.
> 
> Het betreft een commerciele opleiding, waarbij alle franjes en fratsen uit het leerplan zijn geschrapt. Geen maatschappijleer en gymles dus. De opleiding wil een antwoord vormen op de veelgehoorde kritiek dat de huidige opleiders te weinig vakmatig bezig zijn. 
> 
> Het leerplan is opgebouwd rond de disciplines licht en geluid. Specialiseren mag. Dat is ook wel prettig. Verder ook aandacht voor verplichte zaken als VOP, hoogwerkercertificaat, tilinstructie etc. 
> 
> De prioriteit van de cursus licht bij de vakkennis en basisverrichtingen. Geen blitse cursus moving heads dus, maar gewoon leren hoe je een spotje stelt, een kabeltje rolt, enzovoort. Praktijk aangevuld met gedegen kennis. 
> 
> Ter info.



mag wat kosten die opleiding voor 10 maanden 5800 Euro ex BTW. 


gr bram

----------


## kokkie

> mag wat kosten die opleiding voor 10 maanden 5800 Euro ex BTW. 
> 
> 
> gr bram



Als het mensen oplevert waar je wel wat aan hebt, dan is dat niet zo erg.
Helaas is dat bij AL die opleidingen die uit mijn zak (van de belasting) worden betaald niet het geval.

De instelling van deze opleiding staat me wel aan, als ze dit nou ook in de voorlichting gewoon aangeven komt het wel goed denk ik en kunnen alle MBO's er nog een voorbeeld aan nemen.

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

> mag wat kosten die opleiding voor 10 maanden 5800 Euro ex BTW.



3 x 1700 Euroslotties plus boekengeld is ook geen tijgerurine...

Komt op hetzelfde neer....vrees ik. Maar het zou natuurlijk zo kunnen zijn dat je (als ouders) een tegemoetkoming in de studiekosten kunt krijgen. Dat zal bij een commerciele cursus niet lukken. En helaas ook geen OV kaart.

5800 euro is wel inclusief alles. En je blijft niet zitten. Dus niet "even een jaartje overdoen"

De reputatie van IAB kennende denk ik dat er een behoorlijk goede kans in zit dat je daarna een baan krijgt. En dat is wellicht het goede vooruitzicht waar ikzelf nog wel voor naar een bank durf te stappen.

----------


## Kilian

> Als het mensen oplevert waar je wel wat aan hebt, dan is dat niet zo erg.
> Helaas is dat bij AL die opleidingen die uit mijn zak (van de belasting) worden betaald niet het geval.



Voel ik me toch een berg aangevallen. Waarom weer alles op een grote natte stinkende hoop gooien? Wat jammer!

Jammer dat ik me niet wil verdedigen tegen zuke ongenuanceerde uitspraken.

----------


## rinus bakker

> Voel ik me toch een berg aangevallen. Waarom weer alles op een grote natte stinkende hoop gooien? Wat jammer!



En ook jammer is dat niemand aan de andere kant begrijpt waarom jij je zo aangevallen voelt.....
Zo bijzonder is de uitspraak van Kokkie nou ook weer niet als je de hele teloorgang van het Nederlandse onderwijs (en het onderwijs van het Nederlands) vanaf Peuterklas tot Universiteit onder de loep neemt.
De enigen die dat niet als zodanig ervaren zijn vaak de leerlingen en studenten zelf. 
En daar hoor jij dan dus ook bij begrijp ik? 
Van welk deel van "dat alles op die stinkende hoop" maak jij dan geen deel uit?

----------


## Kilian

Welk deel ik ben? Geen idee, misschien komen we elkaar wel nog eens tegen. Dan kan je het me zelf vertellen.

Ik vind het enorm neerbuigend uiteengezet. Misschien ben ik dan zelf wel een onwetende student maar ik weet dat het allemaal veel slechter kan. En daar ben ik juist dankbaar om, dat het allemaal veel slechter zou kunnen zijn.

Ik heb de wereld met mijn 20 jaar nog niks te bieden. Daarom ben ik blij dat ik een kans krijg wat te leren. Maar ben ik meer als ik een andere duurdere opleiding zou doen, zou ik meer zijn als ik aan het SAE in Sydney mijn dagelijkse portie kennis zou opdoen, zou ik meer zijn als men mij 'Rinus' noemt?

Misschien heb ik mijn dag wel niet en vat ik het allemaal persoonlijk op, maar dan de waarheid en kom niet met opmerkingen over dat mijh opleiding uit Kokkie zijn zak wordt betaald. Daar zal nooit iemand vrolijker van worden.

----------


## moderator

2 killian, Het forum is een verzameling van meningen.
De verschillende mislukte opleidingen in het recente verleden maken mensen die reeds werkzaam zijn in het werkveld niet alleen kritisch, maar ook cynisch.

Werp jezelf aub niet op als verdediger van de goede moraal, mensen blijven geheel en alleen verantwoordelijk voor een eigen mening.
Overtuiging middels argumenten zou de discussie goed doen, het is helaaas momenteel nog zo dat de mensen met een afgeronde MBO opleiding ( eender welke richting) nog steeds onder aan de ladder dienen te beginnen, dit heeft alles met het instroomniveau te maken.

----------


## kokkie

> Als het mensen oplevert waar je wel wat aan hebt, dan is dat niet zo erg.
> Helaas is dat bij AL die opleidingen die uit mijn zak (van de belasting) worden betaald niet het geval.
> 
> De instelling van deze opleiding staat me wel aan, als ze dit nou ook in de voorlichting gewoon aangeven komt het wel goed denk ik en kunnen alle MBO's er nog een voorbeeld aan nemen.



Ik zal mezelf nog iets meer nuanceren:

Er zijn een hoop opleidingen in Nederland die alleen opleiden tot uitkeringsgerechtigde. Alle AV opleidingen vallen daar ook onder. Gelukkig was er een aantal maanden geleden iemand in de kamer die daar wat aan wilde gaan doen en de wildgroei aan opleidingen in Nederland wilde gaan terugdringen. Misschien dat dat stukje in het AD ook dit forum gehaald heeft, dat weet ik niet meer, maar ik vind het een goed punt.

Ook als je een MTS elektro opleiding volgt moet je na het behalen van je papiertje nog een avondcursus doen om als 1e monteur aan de slag te kunnen. Wie dat betaalt zoek je maar uit met je (toekomstige) baas, maar het hoeft niet van de belasting. Wil je na je MTS-E het licht en geluid in, dan ga je maar naar het IAB voor een vervolgopleiding. 
Dus in mijn ogen moeten we toe naar een bepaald aantal basisopleidingen op alle niveau's, waar we echt wat aan hebben in de maatschappij en moet je voor de fun opleidingen maar gaan betalen. Als je dan een baan hebt betaald je werkgever als die het noodzakelijk vind en anders regel je het zelf maar.

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

En dan nog iets genuanceerder:
Het ligt niet aan de student of leerling, er is in dit land in deze branche behoorlijk wat misgegaan bij het starten van opleidingen. Kort door de bocht zou je kunnen zeggen dat de oudere gevestigde orde er voor gezorgd heeft dat er een 'zeer bijzonder' eindtermendocument aan de MBO TT opleidingen ten grondslag ligt. 

Omdat alle opleiders zich aan dit eindtermendocument hebben te houden ontstaat er een gekke situatie. Het gros van de beleidsbepalende technici in het veld kan zich helemaal niet vinden in hetgeen aangeboden wordt. Daarnaast vinden ze het stagesysteem slap, en de begeleiding over het algemeen pet. Als je met dat vooroordeel in je zak ook nog eens objectief van mening bent dat het uitstroomniveau erbarmelijk is, dan kun je op een gegeven ogenblik niets anders doen dan er cynisch naar kijken. Dat heeft ook met de onmacht te maken die mijn generatie theatertechnici ervaren. De grote kliek blijft maar bepalen. Wens je zoals ik niet aan de kliek te kleven, dan wacht er een eindeloze strijd. Vechten tegen de bierkaai.

Maar we ploegen voort. Ik heb me dan ook weer van harte aangemeld om samen met het IAB aan de dagopleiding te mogen werken. En ik hoop dat het net zo'n succes wordt als de VBT opleiding. (Waarvan de gevestigde oude orde ook vond dat het niet deugde, maar waar het veld zeer over te spreken is.)

Het ontbreekt in deze branche aan werkgevers die het belang inzien van goede scholing en instructie. Daarom is er geen scholingscommissie of onderwijsfonds. En er wordt meer energie gestoken in aanmodderen en natpappen dan in vruchtbare ontwikkeling en innovatie. En dat is erg jammer. 

Ik heb net gehoord dat er inmiddels drie aanmeldingen zijn voor de dagopleiding. Nog vijf te gaan! (Acht is break-even) 

(Dat is gek, vandaag gaat ze opeens op links af...)


Toedeloe

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

NB

De goede opletter kan met de zakjapanner dan uitrekenen wat zo'n opleiding kost....
En zien welke centen er dan normaal bij de overheid vandaan komen. En onze overheid haalt dat weer....juist ja....bij Kokkie uit zijn loonzak!!
Ha ha ha...

(Vandaag zal het er met een uurtje wel in zitten)


Groetz

----------


## rinus bakker

Enne 
er staat toevallig (?) vandaag weer en berichtje in de krant (NRC) over de Minister van Onderwijs die klaagt over het feit dat in het MBO te weinig lesuren worden gegeven.....
Het zijn dus niet alleen de bedrijven of organisaties, de stagebegeleiders, of de docenten die hun twijfels uiten over het niveau. 
En dan hebben we het dus zowel over de opgeleiden als de opleidingen... 
En natuurlijk is er wel wat koren in het kaf...........
maar zolang we (?) ons in Nederland ons nog steeds (lekker politiek correct) blijven verzetten tegen kwaliteitsvergelijkingen (zoals in de gezondheidszorg en het onderwijs) zal het onderscheid tussen kaf en koren altijd te laat duidelijk blijken te worden, en kunnen chirurgen en docenten heel lang aanklooien voordat zoiets in bredere kring bekend kan worden. Er wordt van alles gereguleerd, gemeten en gemonitord door de bureaucratie, maar resultaten publiceren en openbaar maken, ho maar. 
In Amerka staan bijvoorbeeld de kraanbedrijven die een waarschuwing, bekeuring of proces aan hun broek hebben gehad gewoon met naam en toenaam op de website van de OSHA. 
Daarover moet in dit land eerst 50 jaar lang vergaderd, onderzocht, beproefd en dan geevalueerd en opnieuw vergaderd worden. 
Maar dat gaat dan wel allemaal uit de zak van Kokkie en mij en nog een aantal andere hier aanwezigen. En helaas is dat domme weggooien van de Zeuro's echt niet alleen maar aan de orde in het onderwijs. 
En menig deskundige uit de betreffende sectoren kon (en kan telkens weer) voorspellen dat allerlei vernieuwingen (verkapte naam voor bezuinigingen) op de voorgestelde manieren op niets zouden uitlopen.
En overigens is het zelfs op het Ministerie van die Popi meneer "Roze-Vis" een behoorlijk grote puinhoop. Zelfs daar is het een inefficiente (= geldweggooiende !) rotzooi.
Dus laat de MBO opleiding die 'zonder zonden' is - en aan kan tonen om boven de polderblubber uit te steken maar eens een eerste steentje in deze (egalitaristische) vijver mikken....

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

> Dus laat de MBO opleiding die 'zonder zonden' is - en aan kan tonen om boven de polderblubber uit te steken maar eens een eerste steentje in deze (egalitaristische) vijver mikken....



Is dat een vijver met inslingertransienten? Wil je wel gewoon als een rigger blijven praten? Je lijkt wel een geluidstechnicus. Of is dat een biologische term? Een vijver die door zijn bijzondere ecoklimaat in staat is zichzelf op een egaal levensniveau te houden? 
Het zou natuurlijk ook Fries kunnen zijn. 

(Rare opzweper in het laagmidden zit er in deze zaal)


Hoideboi

----------


## jans

Ik denk _persoonlijk_ dat er meer mensen in de praktijk opgeleid moeten worden door vakmensen die hun kennnis en ervaring doorgeven aangevuld met vakgerichte curcussen. 
Ik denk dat het niveau van de lts'en opgeschroefd cq hergewaardeerd moet worden.

_




			
				Wil je na je MTS-E het licht en geluid in, dan ga je maar naar het IAB voor een vervolgopleiding.
			
		


_

Met een MTS-E diploma moet je toch verschillende kanten op kunnen. Het grote nadeel van veel vakgerichte langere dagopleidingen is naar mijn mening het niet opdoen van praktijkervaring in die tijd. Met alle respect maar een kabel oprollen dien je in mijn optiek niet op school te leren maar in de praktijk.
Ik heb zelf mogen ondervinden dat een bedrijf alleen maar MTS'ers in dienst wilde en dien tengevolge veel mensen op de loonlijst had die leidinggevende wilde worden en het " gewone " werk niet meer wilden doen. 
Laten we eerlijk zijn, niet voor alle functies is een fikse theoretische bagage nodig. Als mensen meer praktisch worden opgeleid dan komen de specifieke vaardigheden of talenten vanzelf naar boven, als hier vervolgens goed op geacteerd wordt zijn we een heel eind.

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

Even voor de goede orde: LTS'en bestaan niet meer. Dus daar valt niets meer aan op te waarderen. 

En het voorbeeld van het kabeltje rollen heb ik niet zo letterlijk bedoeld. Ik heb met deze metafoor geprobeerd uit te leggen dat de opleiding in eerste instantie uitgaat van de vaardigheden. Deze vaardigheden worden aangevuld met kennis. 

Het is de bedoeling om leerlingen vaardigheden bij te brengen die ze goed en zelfverzekerd uit kunnen voeren. Een spotje stellen moet dus vanzelfsprekend goed gaan. Met de kennis die daarbij hoort. Je weet dus wat 'insteken' en 'oversteken' is  :Smile:  , en je kunt zonder vragen te stellen alle handelingen uitvoeren. Je weet hoe een profiel werkt, en je kunt 'm dus ook fluitend bedienen. En je weet dat je een nieuwe lamp erin zet met de firlamenthaakjes naar achteren. En je weet welke kleur je als substituut mag aanbieden door een 'dubbel 152' in de spot te steken. En dat je een groene plant niet met groen uitlicht. Enzovoort. 

Het gaat er om dat je met een behoorlijke dosis zelfvertrouwen de basis beheerst. En dat je de inspecient of de theatertechnicus van dienst kunt zijn. En dat de deur voor het binnenhalen van aanvullende kennis open staat. Ik heb geen zin om iemand uit te leggen hoe library's gemaakt moeten worden als ik zie dat ie (nog) niet in staat is om ehhe....nou ja laten we zeggen...ehhe...een kabeltje te rollen!! Of de meest bekende lampvoeten niet kan herkennen. Eh, niet weet dat er geen licht uit de schijnwerper komt omdat er een spiegeltje in de nieuwe lamp zou moeten zitten. En ik heb geen zin om iemand de geschiedenis van DMX bij te brengen die nog geen plug in een patchpanel kan steken en niet weet waar eindpluggen voor dienen. (En wat daar in zit...) Laat staan dat ik daar een inhoudelijke discussie mee zou willen starten waarom ethernet "toch veel beter is".... "toch?"...

Ik zou niet weten waarom je op een school niet zou kunnen leren hoe je een stekker aan een kabel zet. Je opmerking over het kabeltje rollen verraad een mentaliteit die ik heel erg herken, maar waar ik het niet mee eens ben. Ik heb op de LTS meer dan een week moeten solderen. Ik denk wel 5000 puntjes op van die stomme PTT verdeelblokken. Wim Danse heeft me daarna in Zaandam de fijne kneepjes van het solderen van Socapex connectoren kunnen leren. Omdat ik al kon solderen! Van hem leerde ik dat je tules moet plaatsen en dergelijke. Nu ben ik één van de twintig theatertechneuten die kan solderen  :Stick Out Tongue:   ....dat zegt niets over mij, maar wel iets over de leerwegen van de huidige generaties.

Ik zal er nog eentje in de groep gooien: we moeten elke dag het toneel vegen. Wie heeft er nog geleerd hoe je dat doet? 
En als je het niet kunt is dat geen ramp. Maar als je het wel kunt, dan ziet herkent een oudgediende dat direct. Dat wordt onwillekeurig als erkenning van zijn vakkennis opgepikt. Waarmee er een deur wordt geopend voor het overdragen van nieuwe of aanvullende kennis. Zo werkt het nou eenmaal bij leren in de praktijk. Dus het in huis hebben van de basiskneepjes van het vak is veel belangrijker dan meniggeen denkt. 

En om alle vooroordelen de wereld uit te helpen: je gaat op de dagopleiding natuurlijk wel wat meer leren dan de vloer vegen en een kabeltje rollen. Maar we zorgen er voor dat je dat OOK weet... Omdat je dan meteen mee kunt praten aan de koffietafel. En je vol trots kunt zeggen dat je het allemaal nog moet leren. Maar ondertussen stel je fluitend een totaaltje, en pak je geen AKG512 als er om een een zangmicrofoon wordt gevraagd....

De praktijk leer je in de praktijk. En dus kent de dagopleiding ook stages. Met als verschil dat WIJ de stagebegeleider UITZOEKEN. Op basis van kennis en vaardigheden. Maar ook zeker op didactische kwaliteiten. En er is een groot verschil met het reguliere onderwijs: wij betalen de stagebegeleider een vergoeding. Dus mogen we wat eisen. En dat zullen we dan ook doen. Vooraf staat vast wat een leerling aan het eind van de stage onder de knie moet hebben. En dat zullen we regelmatig controleren. De werkgever dient akkoord te gaan met de leerdoelstellingen, en garandeert dat de stagebegeleider tijd krijgt om kennis over te dragen en de praktijk te begeleiden. We gaan waarschijnlijk werken met door het IAB 'erkende leerplaatsen'. En we zullen er voor zorgen dat toneelmeesters die plaquettes met trots op de muur zullen schroeven! In het huidige plan zitten er ook sterren op. Je kunt dus een viersterren leerplaats worden. En als het aan mij ligt is de vergoeding van de stagebegeleider afhankelijk van zijn of haar prestatie. 

Veel leren dus over weinig onderwerpen. Het gaat eigenlijk alleen maar over de basisdisciplines LGT. Met de nadruk op LG. Met veel aanvullende praktijkkennis. En uiteraard de theorie die je nodig hebt om dingen te kunnen begrijpen. Beroepshouding en een goede leerhouding zullen zwaar in het pakket aanwezig zijn. 


(Hè bah, die ene uit de portaal pist net over de rand van het vak)


Toedeloe

----------


## Lena

[FONT=Verdana]



> [FONT=Verdana]Ik kan het niet laten toch even op dit onderwerp te reageren.[/FONT]



[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Ik neem aan dat het over opleidingen gaat, en niet over stages, dus ik plaats mijn reactie hier maar even.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana][FONT=Verdana]



> [FONT=Verdana]Het is bedroevend hoeveel er gezeurd en geklaagd wordt hier over de opleidingen, met name door de mensen die ze volgen of gevolgd hebben.[/FONT]



[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][FONT=Verdana]Het valt mij op hoeveel mensen oordelen over een opleiding die ze nooit gevolgd hebben of over een school waar ze nooit opgezeten hebben.[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana][FONT=Verdana]



> [FONT=Verdana]Nu, als opleidingen (waar dan ook of op welk niveau of vakgebied dan ook ) daarin te kort schieten, mag je dat bekend maken en moeten er maatregelen volgen. Zeker als, zoals Rinus aangeeft, einddoelstellingen en minimale eisenpakket aan vaardighedn van een opleiding niet helder zijn.[/FONT]



[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][FONT=Verdana][FONT=Verdana]Maar er zijn toch eindtermendocumenten waarin dit alles beschreven staat?[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

Ik weet hier weinig van, ben geen expert, maar ben wel benieuwd.

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

> Ik weet hier weinig van, ben geen expert, maar ben wel benieuwd.



Je bent benieuwd naar......eh...wat?

Mag ik veronderstellen dat je het document kent? Of juist niet?
Dat maakt nogal een verschil namelijk.

Het eindtermendocument is grootdeels door één persoon opgesteld, die er wel een hele specifieke mening over theatertechniek op nahield. Onder druk van Rinus Bakker en ondergetekende is er éénmalig een wijziging op gekomen. Maar het blijft een dramatisch gedrocht van een document waar je wel 28 kanten mee opkunt. 

Helaas is onze branche niet erg goed georganiseerd......

Helaas is er geen onderwijscommissie die zich namens de branche om dit soort dingen bekommert. Helaas....

(Heb ik dat kabeltje achterop nou al afgeplakt, of niet?)

Zonnige groetsels uut Boarn!

----------


## moderator

doet die link het bij anderen wel? of is mijn pc op voorhand te sceptisch over dit pdfje?

groeten vanaf het zijtoneel !

----------


## Lena

> Je bent benieuwd naar......eh...wat?



Naar alles eigenlijk.
Discussies hier op (volgens mij het enige levende) theaterforum volg ik op de voet. Dus ook die over scholing. Ik schrijf op dit moment een scriptie over de veranderende wereld van theatertechnici. Scholing maakt daar een klein onderdeel van uit.

[FONT=Verdana]



> Mag ik veronderstellen dat je het document kent? Of juist niet?



[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Nog niet. Ik ben me aan het verdiepen, maar nog niet aan eindtermdocumenten toegekomen.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana][FONT=Verdana]



> Helaas is er geen onderwijscommissie die zich namens de branche om dit soort dingen bekommert. Helaas....



[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Hoe zit het met het GOC dan? GOC zal dan geen onderwijscommissie zijn, maar is het niet de taak van het GOC om zich om de educatie van theatertechnici te bekommeren?[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]@ moderator[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]http://www.popenmedia.nl/KCE/10694_d.pdf[/FONT]

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

We hebben indirect met het GOC te maken. Even weer alles op een rijtje:

[LIST][*]Frits schreef 'eindtermen' voor de oprichting van de MBO in Amsterdam.[*]Bij gebrek aan beter werden de eindtermen officieel gedeponeerd bij de GrifiMedia. (GLA - Grafisch Lyceum Amsterdam) 
Je hebt zo'n door de overheid gecertificeerd -erkend- opleidingscentrum nodig om een eindtermendocument formeel te koppelen aan een opleiding. (Je krijgt een inschrijfingsnummer voor de opleiding van de overheid)[*]De eigenaar van het eindtermendocument werd, ik denk bij gebrek aan beter, Arbopodium. Men was toen nog in de veronderstelling dat deze organisatie een branchevertegenwoordiger zou worden. (Frits?)[*]Volgens de landelijke normen voor onderwijs is er een onafhankelijk orgaan nodig dat objectief meet of onderwijs aan de overheidsnormen voldoet. En dus werd OSAT opgericht. Die controleren namens de Grafische Sector of de geregistreerde MBO opleidingen voldoen.[*]vreemd genoeg is OSAT ook aangesteld als de partij die de legitimering voor de particuliere opleidingen verzorgt. En dat doen ze dan op basis van het eigen eindtermendocument. (Waarvan de inhoud bij de branche nauwelijks bekend is.)[*]Om de toetsing in de praktijk uit te voeren huurt OSAT het GOC Kenniscentrum uit Veenendaal in. Zij voeren de legtimeringstoetsen uit en rapporteren aan OSAT. De toetsing vindt plaats op basis van de inhoud (eindtermen) en de wijze van toetsing.[/LIST]Ik hoor alleen maar klachten over de MBO opleidingen in het veld. En ik zie in alle cursussen nog steeds verbazing over sommige delen van de inhoud, die we verplicht moeten aanbieden omdat Frits ze ooit heeft bedacht. (Reken de kubieke inhoud van een trapeziumvormig glaslichaam uit...)

Bij het vormgeven van de dagopleiding van het IAB heb ik mijn opdrachtgever nadrukkelijk geadviseerd niet aan te sluiten bij de eindtermen. We hebben zelf een nieuw competentieprofiel opgesteld, en we zijn niet van plan die te laten toetsen. We zijn zo eigenwijs om het beter te willen weten, en vinden dat onze inhoud beter aansluit op de theaterpraktijk. We gaan de uitdaging aan met de branche, en hopen dat we over een jaar tevreden geluiden zullen horen uit de branche. Dat zal onze legitimering worden.

De onduidelijkheid in de branche over de opleidingen wordt door zowel de VPT als Zichtlijnen als Arbopodium in stand gehouden. Ik weet niet waarom....

Als het aan mij ligt richten we morgen een onderwijscommissie op. Met de nieuwe generatie HTD's, Toneelmeesters en Theatertechnici. Allemaal met een respectvolle hoofdletter geschreven! 


(Wat hebben ze hier een lelijke afstopping, zeg.)


Groetselssss...

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

> Hoe zit het met het GOC dan? GOC zal dan geen onderwijscommissie zijn, maar is het niet de taak van het GOC om zich om de educatie van theatertechnici te bekommeren?



Het grote verschil tussen een onderwijscommissie en een GOC is uiteindelijk de poen die een branche er aan beschikbaar stelt. Als ik "onderwijscommissie" zeg dan bedoel ik een club mensen die in opdracht van de branche:
[LIST][*]Onderwijsdoelstellingen formuleert[*]Onderwijskundigen inzet voor de ontwikkeling van onderwijs[*]Onderwijsinstellingen begeleid en adviseert[*]Onderwijsleermiddelen ontwikkelt[*]Artikelen schrijft[*]Onderwijs toetst[/LIST]En dat alles met een zak met duiten die de werkgevers en werknemers maandelijks doneren via de salarisstroken. 

We zien dat in elke branche zonder deze middelen, en zonder deze mensen, er niets van de grond komt. Ik ken in onze Nederlandse maatschappij nog maar drie branches die geen onderwijscommissie hebben:
[LIST=1][*]De fuiken- en nettenknoopbranche[*]De Zeeuwse klederdrachtbranche[*]De Theatertechnische branche[/LIST](Grinnik)

Er zal struktureel niets van de grond komen met een branchevereniging die al jaren zegt dat onderwijs 'niet in de doelstellingen staat' en een directeuren herenclub die alles 'te duur' vindt, en waar onderwijs een vies woord is. Leden moeten de mond met groene zeep spoelen als ze het in de mond nemen...

Eén en ander is cynisch bedoeld, en ik maak me blij met de wetenschap dat ik daarmee op een paar lange tenen ben gaan staan.

(Het blauw licht prikt dwars door de horizon. Geen gezicht!)


Groeten uut warm Boarn.

----------


## Lena

Beste Ruud,

Wat een verhaal! Bedankt dat je voor mij (en waarschijnlijk andere geinteresseerden) de moeite wilde nemen om alles (nog) even op een rijtje te zetten. Het klinkt vrij helder.

Dat er een onderwijscommissie zou moeten komen, heb ik volgens mij wel eens eerder gehoord.




> Als het aan mij ligt richten we morgen een onderwijscommissie op. Met de nieuwe generatie HTD's, Toneelmeesters en Theatertechnici. Allemaal met een respectvolle hoofdletter geschreven!



Het klinkt goed. Heb je ook ideeen van wie dit initiatief zou moeten komen? Daar ben ik erg benieuwd naar.

En dan die branches zonder onderwijscommissie... Hilarisch. Is dit echt?

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

Graag gedaan. 





> En dan die branches zonder onderwijscommissie... Hilarisch. Is dit echt?



Nee gekkie, dat waren uit de duim gezogen voorbeelden. Zij die mij kennen weten dat ik ook altijd zeg dat niemand in de maatschappij het ondertussen slechter heeft geregeld dan de theaters. Zelf de vuinisman die de Kliko´s komen ophalen hebben genormaliseerde en gecertificeerde vuilniswagens waar voor de veiligheid drie camera´s op zitten. Ze hebben allemaal een cursus Kliko ophalen gedaan, en zijn twee keer naar tilcursus geweest. Vraag aan een theaterdirecteur wie het slechter doen in de maatschappij, en ze staan met een mond vol tanden. Ik wil wedden dat er nationaal fonds voor onderwijs voor Kliko-ophalers is. En dat ze jaarlijks op herhaling gaan voor de bedieningsinstructies voor de ophaalwagen. Wedden dat ze een gebruiksaanwijzing bij de auto hebben gekregen? Allemaal dingen die een theater niet heeft georganiseerd bij het trekkenwandje van 3 miljoen. Euro's! Da's 6 mil in guldens. En dan vergeet ik nog 10%. 

Ik wil best het intitiatief nemen voor een onderwijscommissie. Wie meldt zich aan? 

(Irritant zo'n krakende vloer...)


Groetsels!

----------


## Lena

Gaat hier geschiedenis geschreven worden?

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

Ik kan mij trouwens vaag herinneren dat de VPT wel een onderwijscommissie heeft. Ondanks het feit dat onderwijs niet 'hun doelstelling is'.... Thijs uit Tiel was daar voorzitter van. 

Geen idee wat de VPT met de nieuwe directeur Eric van plan is. Wellicht gaat hij onderwijs heel hoog op de agenda zetten. 

Ik zal eens een mailtje sturen.

(Wie verzint nou dat je het voordoektouw op links hebt, en de trekkenwandcomputer op rechts...? Suf hoor..)

Ruud

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

ALARM ALARM ALARM

Ik heb mijn bericht om tien voor tien in de ochtend gewijzigd hoor! En niet om tien voor zeven! Die cijfers zitten niet op mijn klok.....

Moderators, waarom staat de klok van het forum twee uur achter???


PIP PIP PIP PIP PIP 


(Lekker hoor, dat de klok in de artiestenfoyer vijf minuten achter loopt!)

[Ondertussen word ik gemodereerd, en op het feit gewezen dah ik zellef effe mijn instellinguh mot wijzige....oeps... check!]

[Eens kijken of deze wijziging nu op Amsterdam GMT +1 wordt neergezet....]

[Twintig seconden later: Ja hoor de klok in mijn EIGEN instellingen staat nu goed. Dank u moderator voor het modereren van een prachtaanwijzing. ]

----------


## moderator

Ruud, lees voordat je er een commissie over opricht ff: http://www.forums.licht-geluid.nl/fo...ad.php?t=15153

laters,

----------


## NiwlaAmtsop

ik wou ff vragen, is er veel vraag naar medewerkers, als je gestudeerd hebt voor theatertechnicus :Confused:

----------


## NiwlaAmtsop

Icq Sux...msn Rules!!! 



Msn Ftw!!!

----------


## NiwlaAmtsop

Nog een vraag: is er veel vraag naar medewerkers binnen de theatertechniek :Confused:  ... ik moet een werkstuk maken voor school, plz gimme the info...  :Big Grin:

----------


## NiwlaAmtsop

oh ,w8, dat had ik al gevraagd  :Embarrassment:

----------


## NiwlaAmtsop

:Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: Ik heb trouwens nóg een vraag: is er verschil in werkzaamheden tussen mannen en vrouwen binnen de theatertechniek :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

Zonder te willen schopselen: het is vaag, een hangardeur die openzwaait, en volgens mij al wel eens eerder behandeld. En ik denk ook nog off-topic.

Moderator??? Help....  :Smile: 

Ik wil best nog ff antwoorden, maar het heeft met onderwijsdoelstellingen niks meer te maken. En deze draad zwalkte al zo van geen-topic naar hoera-het-werd-een-topic....


(Hoe zat het ook alweer met die inslingertransienten?)

----------


## NiwlaAmtsop

ik zou toch wel die informatie willen hebben... :Frown: 

nou ja... zie maar wat jullie kunnen doen, het zou mij in elk geval wel een stuk verder helpen met mijn werkstuk... :Smile:

----------


## NiwlaAmtsop

met welk onderwerp is dit forum eigenlijk gestart :Confused:

----------


## PeterZwart

volgens mij word dat bij wel meer topics afgevraagd?


 :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

:Frown:  
Ja, en met die laatste vraag van Niwla zegt ie precies waar ik al bang voor was? : deze posting slingerde hij zomaar ergens heen? 
Vandaar dat ik vind dat onze moderator(s) daar eerst een uitspraak over mogen doen. Naast het feit dat we verrekte weinig info krijgen over de context van de vraag, en dat ik niet vind dat ik andermans huiswerk of werkstukken behoor te maken. 

Hoe lang worstel je al met deze -eh welke ook alweer, huh- vraag? Waar heb je tot nu toe informatie vandaan gehaald? Waarin schoot dat tekort, of voldeed het wellicht niet aan je verwachting? Op welk specifiek onderdeel mag ik een aanvulling geven? Wat is de doelstelling van het werkstuk? Waar gaat het over?


(Kun jij de stagair straks even uitleggen waar een backflap voor dient?)

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

een wat voro flap? :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

:Smile: 
Gokje? het werkstuk moet morgen af zijn????

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 



(Bweeuh, wat stinkt die Molycote toch altijd bij het inbranden)

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

> een wat voro flap?



======offtopic========

De engelsen zeggen hiermee dat ze een fits van je willen hebben. En in Nederland bedoelen we er het strookje stof achter de kier van het decor mee. Dat we daar aanbrengen om te voorkomen dat je de kieren ziet als er tegenlicht doorheen schijnt. 

======ontopic========

Ook voor je werkstuk? 
 :Big Grin: 



(Als je toch naar de kast loopt voor de sjablonen, kun je dan de slobber mee terug nemen?)

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

Nou, ik doe maar ff wiebele wiebele....





> ik wou ff vragen, is er veel vraag naar medewerkers, als je gestudeerd hebt voor theatertechnicus



Je kunt niet echt 'studeren' voor theatertechnicus. Er is geen Universiteit. Je kunt wel een HBO studierichting kiezen. Theaterschool Amsterdam. Daarna heb je een zeer goede kans op een baan. Zie over de meningen over de uitstroom van de als paddestoelen uit de grond schietende MBO's eerdere postings in deze draad. Er is best veel vraag naar medewerkers. Een simpele zoekopdracht had je al snel naar de site van Zichtlijnen gewezen... 





> Ik heb trouwens nóg een vraag: is er verschil in werkzaamheden tussen mannen en vrouwen binnen de theatertechniek



Mijn vakgebied: nee, formeel bestaat er geen verschil. gelukkig maar, anders zouden we de wet op de gelijke behandeling overtreden. Maar bedoel je dat ook echt?





> ik zou toch wel die informatie willen hebben... 
> nou ja... zie maar wat jullie kunnen doen, het zou mij in elk geval wel een stuk verder helpen met mijn werkstuk...



Ik doe mijn best om er wat van te maken, maar veel info heb ik niet. Ik probeer je verder te helpen, ondanks mijn scepsis. Lees de regels voor het posten eens.....
Zoals je zelf wel merkt is het niet eenvoudig om een vraag in de categorie "is er veel vraag naar brommers in Nederland" te beantwoorden.

Ik hoop niet dat mijn antwoorden iets hebben toegevoegd aan je werkstuk....dat zou het werkstuk niet sieren. 
 :Stick Out Tongue: 



(O Pierre, let op de zandzakken...)

----------


## NiwlaAmtsop

thx voor de info :Big Grin: , ik doe maar ff huppele huppele...

----------


## NiwlaAmtsop

dat werkstuk moet trouwens niet morgen af zijn. 8 februari om precies te zijn :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NiwlaAmtsop

Leuk Forum xD :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## AJB

Alwin doe eens een poging om serieus deelnemer te worden! Je reacties volgen doorgaans alleen op je eigen postings waarbij het een strijd lijkt om steeds minder inhoud te leveren.

Zoals de papa van Stampertje al zei in Bambi: "Als je niets zinnigs te zeggen hebt, houd dan je mond"...

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

Iedereen snapt dat ik het verder maar voor gezien hou met Alwinnetje? 
Doe er nog maar lekker drie postings achteraan, met meer smiles dan tekst...


("Als je alleen maar met je handen in je zakken gaat staan kijken, dan wordt het niks met deze stage. Doe iets!")

----------


## NiwlaAmtsop

Sorry dat ik zo bezig ben, maar ik heb nog 1 vraagje :Frown: . Ik wil graag alsjullieblieft weten hoeveel vraag er naar collega's is binnen de theaterwereld. :Frown: .. sorry .. :Frown:

----------


## jurjen_barel

Je bent niet de enige die met die vraag zit. Dat is namelijk niet onderzoek en dus niet bekend. Er is ooit een poging gedaan om dit te onderzoeken, maar dat is alles behalve compleet.

----------


## AJB

Ik kan mij toch ergens een plekje in mijn geheugen herinneren waarin Han Ellebroek ooit iets in Zichtlijnen heeft geschreven. Als opleidingshoofd van MA-College Amsterdam heeft hij gekeken hoeveel vraag er is naar nieuwe mensen vanuit de opleidingen. Uit mijn hoofd (niet op vastpinnen graag) is er vraag naar 300 nieuwe mensen elk jaar, waarvan 200 worden voorzien door de huidige opleidingen.

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

En niet de slager maar de Bakker heeft zich daar inderdaad ook al eens druk over gemaakt. In ditzelfde medium waar ik nu in schrijf, kan ook ik mij herinneren. Dank voor de prachtige link. Omdat oom Frits het altijd over 7.500 technici heeft, en dat naar onze inschatting een beetje erg weining is. 

Een beetje de nieuwe postings lezend (!) zie ik mezelf reppen over 125 VSCD schouwburgen en hun gemiddelde omzet. Is het heel ingewikkeld om een schatting te maken hoeveel technici daar zullen werken? Ten minste 1 en ten hoogste 18? Gemiddeld 8? Daar staan op een gemiddelde vrijdag in alle zalen voorstellingen? Zal ongeveer driekwart van die theaters een tweede zaal hebben? 200 voorstellingen met gemiddeld 6 technici? 

Dan nog de evenementenhallen. De party's. Congrescentra. Hotels. Cruiseschepen. Daar de discotechnici nog bij optellen. De verhuurbedrijven niet vergeten. De onderhoudsmensen. De installateurs. De verkopers. 

Lastige vraag blijft het toch.....wanneer gaan we ons aansluiten bij de VVEM? Zodat we eindelijk een fatsoenlijke branchevertegenwoordiger krijgen? Die dit soort dingen eens goed voor ons uitzoekt?

Tot die tijd blijft het voor iedereen koffiedik kijken. Ook voor mij.


(O o o, niet rennen achter het horizondoek!)

----------


## PeterZwart

kunnen we niet gewoon een website oprichten met het
grote theatertechneuten-register?



iedereen zich er proberen te laten registreren..

men ook een eigen profie(met foto's enzo)  krijgt.. zodat we van elkaar makkelijk kunnen zien wat voor kwaliteiten diegene heeft

op die manier kun je een heel groot netwerk opbouwen van zoveel mogelijk theatertechnici en tevens ook meteen kijken hoeveel mensen zich wel niet registreren..



is maar een idee hoor.. is alleen wel redelijk lastig een normaal profielensysteem te bouwen..

maar op die manier kun je toch registreren hoeveel mensen er ongeveer zijn 

iedereen zit tegenwoordig op't internet toch?

----------


## Jan Kortbeek

Zoiets is al opgezet door Willem, Theater techniekers united - Hyves.nl.

Deze heeft op dit moment 263 leden. Erg weinig nog.

Ik denk dat veel technici ook geen zin hebben om in hun beperkte vrijetijd nog online aan het 'werk' te zijn.

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

Nou, ik vind het eigenlijk wel een briljant idee. Is dat niet iets voor Roan van de site Theatertechnisch.nl? De database heeft ie al. Kwestie van uitbreiden? 

In Engeland en Duitsland is het een bekend verschijnsel. Hoe moet het heten? theaterboard.nl? 



(Hé grappig, in Zaandam zaten vroeger ook van die trektouwtjes aan de poten...)

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

Ja, dat is waar. Ik ben zelf ook "vriend' van die Hyves site. Maar ik denk dat niet veel theatertechnici zich tot dat medium aangetrokken voelen. Tis toch een beetje een hype dat Hyves, een dingetje van de massa. Iets waar uit mijn ervaring de gemiddelde theatertechnieker dan juist bij wegblijft. De ultieme gezelligerds uitgezonderd natuurlijk. (Toch, Jan?  :Big Grin: ) 

Ik denk dat een echte site, die iets meer kan bieden dan alleen 'wie is wie', bij het netwerk van technici met een profbroek aan, beter zou aanslaan. 


(De vloer mag wel weer eens in de olie...)

----------


## PeterZwart

Ruud , zou jij kunnen bedenken wat die site dan bijv. zou moeten hebben?


ik heb wel een beetje verstand van het maken van website's & scripten van PHP

hier en daar wat free scripts van't internet afplukken en die wat aanpassen/bijwerken.. dan valt er toch vast wel wat leuks te maken?

----------


## Jan Kortbeek

Ha "Buurman",





> Maar ik denk dat niet veel theatertechnici zich tot dat medium aangetrokken voelen. Tis toch een beetje een hype dat Hyves, een dingetje van de massa. Iets waar uit mijn ervaring de gemiddelde theatertechnieker dan juist bij wegblijft.



Dat is absoluut waar... Een aantal dames hebben bij mij ook aardig wat overtuigingskracht moeten gebruiken voordat ik lid werd zegmaar... En ik heb er geen spijt van moet ik zeggen.





> Nou, ik vind het eigenlijk wel een briljant idee. Is dat niet iets voor Roan van de site Theatertechnisch.nl? De database heeft ie al. Kwestie van uitbreiden?



Roan heeft toch de site W W W . Z U L U . N L? Ik dacht dat theatertechnisch.nl door een van de jongens uit Schiedam gemaakt wordt?


Maar het is misschien een goed idee om een soort wie=wie te maken, maar dan wat multimedialer. Maar nu ik het bedenk, waren ze daar bij de VPT al niet mee bezig?

Misschien is biertijd.nu een goede naam?

Groet uit een gurig Boarn!
Jan

----------


## PeterZwart

> Ha "Buurman"
> 
> 
> 
> Dat is absoluut waar... Een aantal dames hebben bij mij ook aardig wat overtuigingskracht moeten gebruiken voordat ik lid werd zegmaar... En ik heb er geen spijt van moet ik zeggen.
> 
> 
> 
> Roan heeft toch de site W W W . Z U L U . N L? Ik dacht dat theatertechnisch.nl door een van de jongens uit Schiedam gemaakt wordt?
> ...




voorlopig vind je op geen van deze website's iets van wat we bedoelen toch?

ik bedoel echt puur een nette website waar iedereen zijn  "portfolio-profiel"
kan maken...  't lijkt mij niet verkeerd...

theater & pop-podia register en dergelijk erin..
als elke  licht-geluid-forum-member zijn of haar lijst erin verwerkt

dan heb je al een aardige database vol denk ik?

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

Leuk idee, maar waar stel je de grens?

Mag iedere 11 jarige huiskamer discjockey zich komen registreren?
Wie worden er met de telling meegeteld?

Hoelang moet je al meedraaien om een "echte" Av-er te zijn?
Studenten die nog op school zitten mogen ook joinen?

----------


## PeterZwart

en dat is iets waar we overna moeten denken..

misschien 10 vragen bedenken ofzo welke een beetje techneut wel kan beantwoorden?


zodat je daarmee je registratie kan voltooien?

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

> Roan heeft toch de site W W W . Z U L U . N L? Ik dacht dat theatertechnisch.nl door een van de jongens uit Schiedam gemaakt wordt?



Jaaahaa, natuurlijk is dat Zulu. Ik zit dingen door elkaar te halen. 
Theatertechnisch is zelfs uit de lucht, zie ik. 

Waar zou het aan moeten voldoen? 
Die vraag stellen ze hier ook. En nadat ze het er over eens zijn dat een 'crew pool' geen zwembad voor technici is, komt er zelfs een klein beetje wat zinnigs uit. Ik heb nu even geen tijd om even langer te zoeken, maar er zijn zeker wel goede voorbeelden in het buitenland vindbaar. Green room? Blue Room? Wie helpt me even? 

Ik kom er zeker nog op terug.


(Gelukkig, vandaag hebben we bediening in de artiestenfoyer..)

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

A Ahmed..... je komt precies op tijd....

Je bedoelt dat je wat goede suggesties hebt om een goede grens te trekken voor het aspect 'professional' ? Wat ik altijd technici met een profbroek noem. 

Aan het begin van een nieuw idee de kritische vragen stellen dat kunnen we allemaal. (Heel goed zelfs!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) Laten we het even zo opbouwend houden als heer Zwart het voorstelt. 

"Het is heel erg ver fietsen naar het dorp, toch Pap? En zijn de banden wel opgepompt? Hoe nemen we dan de boodschappen mee terug?" Ik heb vier kids, ik herken dit als geen ander. Maar de vraag was: "Zullen we naar het dorp gaan om boodschappen te doen?"


("Heb jij nieuwe batterijen in de zenders gedaan?)

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

> misschien 10 vragen bedenken ofzo welke een beetje techneut wel kan beantwoorden?



De VSCD methode trekt me meer. Randvoorwaarden opstellen voor inschrijving. En dat ook redelijkerwijs toetsen.
- Ten minste één jaar fulltime werkzaam in de branche, of het equivalent. 
- Ouder dan 18 jaar
- Goede kennis van het Nederlandse theatertechnische jargon. 
- eh......



(Waarom is het blauw licht hier eigenlijk rood?)

----------


## PeterZwart

Oke als t jou een idee lijkt ruud,


[LIST][*]Wat moet de site bevatten?[*]Wat voor systeem doen we erachter?[LIST][*]wat moet het systeem bevatten[*]wat voor profiel vragen (zoals leeftijd , naam , woonplaats , en zulke onzin)[*][/LIST][*]Wat voor toelatingsvragen?

Wat betreft het domein.. ik heb nu nog liggen "crewprofile.com"
hier staat nu wel iets op.. maar dat is van bijna een jaar terug.. en zwaar mislukt![/LIST]Iemand verder nog toevoegingen / ideeen?


@ moderators :
moeten we hiervoor ook een appart topic aanmaken ??



p.s. ruud.. 

18 jaar & ouder..  kijk heeel effe in m'n onderschrift! :Embarrassment: 

hou't maar op 16.. dat is de officieele leeftijd dat je ook wat meer mag in deze branche! (nog niet alles maaaaar oke)

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Een beetje de nieuwe postings lezend (!) zie ik mezelf reppen over 125 VSCD schouwburgen en hun gemiddelde omzet. Is het heel ingewikkeld om een schatting te maken hoeveel technici daar zullen werken? Ten minste 1 en ten hoogste 18? Gemiddeld 8? Daar staan op een gemiddelde vrijdag in alle zalen voorstellingen? Zal ongeveer driekwart van die theaters een tweede zaal hebben? 200 voorstellingen met gemiddeld 6 technici? 
> 
> Dan nog de evenementenhallen. De party's. Congrescentra. Hotels. Cruiseschepen. Daar de discotechnici nog bij optellen. De verhuurbedrijven niet vergeten. De onderhoudsmensen. De installateurs. De verkopers.



Blijft een lastige vraag en om het lastiger te maken (als je vanuit dit oogpunt gaat tellen): hoe gaan we om met mensen die op meerdere locaties werken ('s ochtends congres, 's avonds discotheek schuiven bijv.)

Daarnaast: is de Wie-Is-Wie van de VPT niet een initiatief dat al heel veel aanmeldingen heeft gekregen? En daar staan zeker alleen maar de serieuze(re) mensen in! Wel heel erg theatergeorienteerd, dat wel...





> kunnen we niet gewoon een website oprichten met het
> grote theatertechneuten-register?
> 
> 
> 
> iedereen zich er proberen te laten registreren..
> 
> men ook een eigen profie(met foto's enzo)  krijgt.. zodat we van elkaar makkelijk kunnen zien wat voor kwaliteiten diegene heeft
> 
> op die manier kun je een heel groot netwerk opbouwen van zoveel mogelijk theatertechnici en tevens ook meteen kijken hoeveel mensen zich wel niet registreren...



Niet dat ik je idee graag de grond in wil boren, maar dit soort dingen gaan niet echt lukken. Als je echt iedereen lid wil maken, moet je alle bedrijven en freelancers in Nederland aanschrijven en iedereen pushen op z'n minst een profiel te creëren. En hoe houdt je dat up-to-date? Denk aan nieuwe mensen die niet op de hoogte zijn van de site (blijvende reclame-acties?) en hoe controleer je of leden met pensioen gaan (want er zitten nogal wat goeie ouwe rotten in 't theatervak)?

Profielensite is niet zo moeilijk, dat kan je allemaal forum-based ontwerpen. De mensen er naartoe krijgen is het grote probleem.


Dan de laatste paar posts: hoe wil je jargon testen? Een complete toets inbouwen is meteen voor veel mensen een flinke drempel. En ik denk ook niet dat een doorgewinterde discoboer zo snel weet wat een slaglijn is.

@Peter: niet om lullig te doen, maar 16 jaar is nogal laag. Niet dat we jou buiten willen sluiten (integendeel), maar op die manier en in combinatie met alle andere 'eisen' kan bijna iedere middelbare scholier die in een technische commissie zit zich wel inschrijven. "Jargon? Ik weet dat we in de aula een backstage hebben, ik weet wat een fader, een EQ en een gain is en dat het licht hier op DMX512 werkt!"

----------


## PeterZwart

en wie zegt dat ik op die manier aan de slag ben jurjen?
zijn er uberhaupt technische commissie's tegenwoordig?


vergis je niet.. dr komen steeds jongere mensen in't vak met vrij veel kennis!

en trek je a.u.b. niets aan van een leeftijd..
dat is ook slechts maar een getal...

----------


## kokkie

> en wie zegt dat ik op die manier aan de slag ben jurjen?
> zijn er uberhaupt technische commissie's tegenwoordig?
> 
> 
> vergis je niet.. dr komen steeds jongere mensen in't vak met vrij veel kennis!
> 
> en trek je a.u.b. niets aan van een leeftijd..
> dat is ook slechts maar een getal...



Leeftijd is wel een getal waar de Arbo-wet heel veel waarde aan hecht. En we hebben niet echt veel aan mensen die niet 's avonds mogen werken en die zonder toezicht geen 32A CEE mogen insteken.

Volgens de Arbo-wet ben je 'jeugdige' en volgens de NEN 3140 ben je dan over het algemeen 'leek'. Best leuk zo'n B.V. maar zonde van het geld als je niet mag doen wat je graag wil. En als je het toch doet ben je niet echt professioneel bezig. Dus 18 lijkt me een mooie leeftijd.

@Peter
En nee, het is geen persoonlijke aanval, maar gewoon de wet. Vind het leuk dat je het voor elkaar kan krijgen, maar volgens mij zie je wel wat dingen over het hoofd.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> en wie zegt dat ik op die manier aan de slag ben jurjen?
> zijn er uberhaupt technische commissie's tegenwoordig?



Lezen blijkt weer eens een kunst... Ik zei namelijk dat je alleen je leeftijd tegen had en dat er meer mensen van je leeftijd zijn die juist aanzienlijk minder kennis hebben en dat zij zich dan ook aan kunnen sluiten (wat we willen voorkomen).

Technische Commissies kom je op bijna iedere middelbare school tegen tegenwoordig. Van clubjes met een klein disco-setje toch commissies met complete trekkenwanden in de aula en de mooiste spullen om mee te werken.

Maar dit dwaalt een beetje af van het originele onderwerp (wat ook al een flinke afdwaling was, dus een nieuw topic is misschien toch geen slecht idee? Kan men hier het weer over MBO's hebben.)

----------


## vasco

> 18 jaar & ouder..  kijk heeel effe in m'n onderschrift!
> 
> hou't maar op 16.. dat is de officieele leeftijd dat je ook wat meer mag in deze branche! (nog niet alles maaaaar oke)



Dat is nu juist de reden dat ik niks heb aan mensen onder de 18. Ik mag jou 's avonds niet inzetten, jij mag niet tillen, jij mag geen krachtstroom aansluiten, etc. Wat mag jij dan meer dan een 14 jarige in deze branch, inderdaad niets. Het werk is wel wat meer dan alleen maar schuiven dus heb ik niks aan jou door je leeftijd en niet door je eventuele kennis (al kom ik ook maar heel erg weinig tegen die op hun 16 jaar al redelijk tot veel kennis hebben). Dit is niet lullig bedoelt want ook jij kan en zal zeker nog genoeg leren maar als ik naar andere topics kijk waar jij vragen stelt of jou antwoorden lees dan weet ik het nog zo niet met jou kennis.

Als we het alleen over leeftijd hebben dan is het zo nu eenmaal vastgelegd door de arbo, wettelijk ben je nog een kind (tieners zijn kinderen namelijk en wettelijk ben je vanaf 18 jaar volwassen). Weet niet wat jij de komende 2 jaar gaat doen met je bv maar in deze branche niet zo gek veel denk ik dan.

Misschien moeten we trouwens verder ontoppic hier, ging over MBO opleidingen.

----------


## PeterZwart

effe ander topicje openen dan?


dan gaan we er effe verder over 'discuseren'

tenzij iemand er op tegen is..?

----------


## AJB

> effe ander topicje openen dan?
> 
> 
> dan gaan we er effe verder over 'discuseren'
> 
> tenzij iemand er op tegen is..?



JA Ik ben er op tegen... Ga je ons nou allemaal vertellen dat jij de meeste briljant geborene op aarde bent die op zijn 16de al de wereldwijsheid in pacht heeft? Geheimpje Peter: ik geloof je niet...

Houd op met die bakerpraatjes: je weet vast veel, maar je hebt geen ervaring, geen verstand van producties, geen creatief inzicht en geen communicatieve vaardigheden...

Je mag net bier drinken man: zeur dan niet zo over die speciale positie die jongeren "tegenwoordig" verwerven. Bewijs jezelf maar: mag je dan je mondje open trekken: is dat geen mooie deal?

Succes... :Mad:

----------


## AJB

Trouwens: een 16-jarige kan niet zomaar een B.V. beheren: het oprichten ervan is zelfs onmogelijk. Bij notariële akte kun je een B.V. oprichten als je ook minimaal 18.000 euro startkapitaal hebt. Daarnaast moet je 18 jaar of ouder zijn. De mogelijkheid bestaat (juridisch heet dit handlichting) om een minderjarige onder ZEER speciale voorwaarden het beheer over een bedrijf te laten voeren. Hiervoor is een uitspraak van een bevoegde rechter nodig.

Tot zover het onderdeel: alle bullshit uit de posts vissen... Graag tot een volgende keer: misschien zijn we dan wel bij U thuis... :Confused:

----------


## PeterZwart

@AJB

hiervoor moet je idd bij de rechter zijn

Kanton rechter om precies te zijn..


hier kan men een onthef aanvragen voor het handels-onbekwaam zijn van onder de 18 jaar 

(hiervoor moet je minimaal 16 jaar zijn)


hiervan ben ik ook volledig op de hoogte..

----------


## jurjen_barel

^ en dan heb je eindelijk als 16-jarige een b.v., maar dan mag je nauwelijks werken. Ben ik toch stiekem wel benieuwd hoe je dat oplost. (Ik heb deze vraag al eens eerder gesteld, maar die heb je toen ook niet beantwoord.)

----------


## PeterZwart

ik weet eerlijk gezegt niet zeker of er ook apparte regeltjes voor zijn voor als je voor jezelf begint.. dat zou me niet veel verbazen namelijk..

in elk geval weten alle instantie's er nu van en niemand heeft geen afkeuring gegeven erover.. iedereen is ook op de hoogte van wat voor werk het is..


Bij mij op school heb ik 't ook nog effe nagevraagd... en men zegt dat wanneer  er een eigen bedrijf word gestart.. hier andere regels voor gelden..

eerlijk gezegt weet ik niet precies welken.. dat is dus iets waar ik nu vandaag (op m'n verjaardag nog wel) achteraan ga jagen van hoe dat zit.. (moet hier geen misverstanden over hebben)

ik laat 't wel effe weten wanneer ik meer weet hierover

maar wat ik zo vreemd vindt.. waarom de verzekeraar ook weet waar 't om gaat en die gewoon rustig mijn ongevallen verzekering afsluiten..  en ook zie ik een aantal mensen van onder de 18 in 't vak werken die gewoon onder contract werken!

dus dat is mij nog wel wat onduidelijk!

----------


## AJB

Jij moet je gewoon door Kokkie al eerder aangehaalde regeltjes houden: ARBO-regeltjes...

Natuurlijk wil een verzekeraar jou wel een polis geven: je moet je toch aan de Arbo houden. Doe je dat niet weet ik zeker dat die polis jou niet dekt... Gek he? Dat is nou het vak van verzekeraars...

Blijft nog steeds de vraag met welk doel jij in ***snaam een B.V. hebt opgericht en hoe je op je 16de aan 18.000 euro bent gekomen, maar daar heb je vast een goede uitleg voor.

Anyway: ga eerst maar eens heeeeel hard werken en heeeeel veel leren bij je plaatselijke PA verhuurder, dan komt het best goed. Parkeer die B.V. voorlopig maar ergens tussen je oren: daar heb je nog helemaal niets aan.

----------


## vasco

> ik weet eerlijk gezegt niet zeker of er ook apparte regeltjes voor zijn voor als je voor jezelf begint.. dat zou me niet veel verbazen namelijk..
> 
> in elk geval weten alle instantie's er nu van en niemand heeft geen afkeuring gegeven erover.. iedereen is ook op de hoogte van wat voor werk het is..
> 
> 
> Bij mij op school heb ik 't ook nog effe nagevraagd... en men zegt dat wanneer  er een eigen bedrijf word gestart.. hier andere regels voor gelden..
> 
> eerlijk gezegt weet ik niet precies welken.. dat is dus iets waar ik nu vandaag (op m'n verjaardag nog wel) achteraan ga jagen van hoe dat zit.. (moet hier geen misverstanden over hebben)
> 
> ...



Jij zal je met het eigen bedrijf net als elk ander bedrijf gewoon aan de (arbo)regels moeten houden. Onder de 18 jaar kan jij dus niet veel doen in deze branch maar je kan wel personeel van 18+ aannemen in je bv en het voor jou laten doen. Uitzonderingen op deze regels heb ik nog nooit gehoord maar als je er achter bent laat het ons hier weten.

Jij sluit een verzekering af, waarom zou je dat niet mogen. Als jij bij de rechter een ontheffing hebt om een bv op te richten dan zal je ook moeten verzekeren en de verzekeringsmaatschappij zal jou die gewoon verkopen.

Mensen onder de 18 jaar onder contract bij een bedrijf moeten ook werken naar de regels. Als dit bij bedrijven niet gebeurd kan het bewuste bedrijf hier minimaal een fikse boete voor oplopen bij controle of als er wat gebeurd. Laat staan dat een verzekering ook niet zal uitkeren bij het overtreden van regels ook al heb je de verzekerig wel, zijn alle kosten van een schade ineens voor jezelf en dan kan je de toko waarschijnlijk gelijk weer sluiten.

EDIT - AJB was me net voor

----------


## PeterZwart

afgelopen weekend weer weggeweest..

Heb dus nog geen tijd gehad om de inspectie te bellen.

Ik hoop morgen alles te kunnen checken en het hier te kunnen melden op't forum.

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

Tja, dan mag ik me er natuurlijk niet buiten houden. Als regelspecialist.

Even niet vergeten dat de Arbowet in principe een wet is die zaken regelt tussen de werkgever en de werknemer. Daar zijn veel misverstanden over, maar het is natuurlijk wel heel erg waar. Zolang je niet in de positie van (arbo)werknemer komt, gaat er niet veel mis. 

Je bent 16, je bent je eigen baas, je werkt niet in een afhankelijke positie, en je hebt vrijheid van handelen, nou pfoe.....dan wordt het lastig...
Je bent dan namelijk geen Arbo-werknemer. Je valt dan niet onder de Arbowet. En wie controleert een jeugdige die zelf werknemer is én werkgever? Laten we eerlijk zijn: geen hond! Als je dan maar gewoon je werk goed doet...

Het wordt lastig als je als 16 jarige in de genoemde positie geen vrijheid van handelen hebt (Artistieke vrijheid bijvoorbeeld, en het recht om op dinsdag tegen de regisseur te zeggen "mijn vrouw is morgen jarig, ik kom wat later") en in een afhankelijke positie bent (Poen is dan issue numero uno..). Dan ben je wettelijk gezien arbowerknemer, en val je volledig onder de arbowet. 

Maar er blijven ook vanuit andere wetten wel rare angels. De wet op de gevaarlijke werktuigen bijvoorbeeld. Daar vallen hoogwerkers en trekkenwanden en alles waar je boven personen mee hijst ook onder. Je moet het als 16 jarige dus niet in je hersens halen om even een paar takeltjes en wat truss boven de acteurs te hangen. Dat mag je niet zonder deskundige supervisie. Ook het stellen van een paar parren vanuit een hoogwerker mag dan alleen onder strikt toezicht van een ervaren volwassene. 

De arbowet lijkt me (sorry heren...) nou juist de minst lastige. Zolang hij maar een vrije werknemer van zichzelf blijft, en geen arbowerknemer van een ander wordt. 
De inspectie kijkt naast de zuivere wetsteksten ook voor een groot deel naar de omstandigheden en de deskundigheid. Voor de maatschappij is hij al handelingsbekwaam. Dat telt ook zeker mee.

Ik denk dat de machinewetgeving zwaarder telt dan de arbowet. En de leerplichtwet natuurlijk... om het bruggetje naar het MBO maar even weer neer te leggen....




(Man, wat knellen die werkschoenen vandaag toch weer)

----------


## AJB

Wetstechnisch heb je volkomen gelijk Ruud. Het probleem is echter een enorm gat in de wetgeving. Zodra er een inspecteur op locatie komt en meneertje 16 aan het werk ziet op een onveilige wijze (conform Arbo-wetgeving), kan hij dit gewoon voor laten komen. Een rechter zal oordelen naar redelijkheid en billijkheid, waarbij dus grotendeels de Arbo-wetgeving als leidraad mag worden gebruikt.

Werkt hij met grote stromen? Verboden... Werkt hij met takels, lieren etc.?Verboden, Werkt hij 's nachts? Verboden... en zo kan ik nog wel even doorgaan... Elke inspecteur stuurt hem linea recta naar huis met een mega-dikke boete. Beetje balanceren op het randje noemen ze zoiets...

----------


## PeterZwart

als ik netjes mijn hoogwerkercertificaat haal bij een gecertificeerd bedrijf, dan mag ik volgens mij gewoon rijden met de hoogwerker?

en zover ik ook begrepen had (van een collega bedrijf)
mag je vanaf 16+ wel snachts werken, uiteraard wel een bepaald aantal uur maximaal.. en niet ingezet worden op zondagen


misschien dat 1 van jullie hier wat meer over weet?


leerplichtwet is geen probleem, ik draai ondertussen ook gewoon netjes mijn school (waar ik gelukkig niet veel naartoe hoef ondanks dat de school wel een bepaald aantal uur moet draaien, maarja 't vak is m'n opleiding dus ze steunen me dr juist in)

----------


## JeroenVDV

> en zover ik ook begrepen had (van een collega bedrijf)
> mag je vanaf 16+ wel snachts werken, uiteraard wel een bepaald aantal uur maximaal.. en niet ingezet worden op zondagen



Beste Peter,

Volgens mij gaan "collega bedrijven" niet over de wettelijke arbeidstijden, maar doet het Ministerie van Sociale Zaken en Werkgelegenheid daar vanalles mee.

SZW - dossier arbeid door jongeren

Bekijk bovenstaande link eens en kom tot de conclusie dat je onder de 18 jaar oud na 23 uur en voor 6 uur 's ochtends NIET mag werken.

----------


## PeterZwart

Hallo Jeroen,

Zoals ik al zei "begrepen had"  dat is dus niet met mijn 100 % zekerheid

maar in elk geval gaat dit om geval van in dienst bij een bedrijf?

ik weet niet zeker of dat ook anders zal gelden als je een eigen bedrijf bezit en je ook handelsbekwaam bent?

----------


## AJB

Wat wil je nou aantonen Peter? Dat je wel mag werken?

Feit is dat je je huiswerk niet hebt gedaan, nog geen enkele ervaring hebt en bovendien nog steeds niet hebt uitgelegd wat jij in ***snaam met een B.V. moet...

----------


## DJ_Compact

> als ik netjes mijn hoogwerkercertificaat haal bij een gecertificeerd bedrijf, dan mag ik volgens mij gewoon rijden met de hoogwerker?



Klopt, maar helaas. Daar moet je 18 voor zijn...

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

Je zult zo'n certificaat sowieso niet kunnen halen voor je 18e.
Vergelijk het maar een beetje met autorijden...
Je kunt nog een topchauffeur zijn, maar voor je 18e is het Illegaal...

En je verzekeringsverhaal.....
Er zullen misschien zat rijscholen zijn die 16 en 17 jarige knulletjes laten rijden.
Maar een rijbewijs zullen ze nooit mogen halen op die leeftijd!

----------


## AJB

Op hoogte werken mogen minderjarigen sowieso niet. Heftruckcertificaat kun je wel behalen vanaf je 16de. Het hele verhaal is dat je ondernemerschap op je 16 nogal prematuur en overbodig is. Je kunt wel directeurtje spelen, maar zonder klanten is dat ook zo eenzaam...

----------


## PeterZwart

AJB welke kant wil jij nou eigelijks op?

die B.V. heeft o.a. te maken met een aantal aansprakelijkheden.


"Je kunt wel directeurtje spelen, maar zonder klanten is dat ook zo eenzaam..."


wie zegt dat ik zonder klanten zit?

kun jij dat zo goed bekijken vanachter je computertje?

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

Oeps we husselen nu ineens wel heel veel door elkaar. 

Waar de wetswijsheid van AJB allemaal vandaan komt weet ik niet, maar als Peter R de Zwart van onze overheid werkgever mag zijn , dan mag hij zichzelf ook te werk stellen zonder zich een snars van de Arbowet te hoeven aantrekken. Zolang hij zichzelf maar niet als arbomedewerker te werk stelt. Met de criteria afhankelijkheid en zelfstandigheid. Zolang ie geen repeterend werk in directe opdracht van anderen gaat doen is hij eigen baas over zichzelf. En mag hij zichzelf vrijstellen van de Arbowetgeving en de hele reutel. (Die is echt echt echt alleen maar bedoeld voor een ieder die in een machtsverhouding onder een opdrachtgever of werkgever werkzaamheden uitvoert.) Zolang je maar geen werkzaamheden met een verhoogd risico uitvoert. En zolang je je maar netjes aan de speciale regels voor jeugdigen houdt.... Dat moet er wellicht nog even extra aan toegevoegd worden. Dan mag het gewoon. 

Want:
Met je eigen BV je eigen bollen poten en de tulpen mooi op laten groeien, ze daarna koppen, pellen en weer verkopen. Dat mag je gewoon allemaal doen. Geen probleem. Niemand die naar je omkijkt. Lekker doen met je eigen BV 'Bolletjes en Zo'.

Maar je bent natuurlijk wel een jeugdige werknemer van je eigen bedrijf. In een branche met werkzaamheden met verhoogde risico's. En dat mag niet worden weggepoetst. Ook al ben je vrijgesteld van de Arbowet, en hoef je geen RI&E op te stellen. Zelfs een bedrijfje zoals de eenmans BV van Peter R de Zwart moet dan de regels voor jeugdigen volgen. Omdat je zelf die verhoogde risico als werkgever van jezelf moet herkennen en erkennen. Een mini RI&E. En daarna de specifieke richtlijnen die daar voor gelden moet opvolgen. Kleine stukjes en beetjes uit de (arbo)wet. 

De ATW is dan opeens toch van toepassing. Voor jeugdigen. Dus nachtwerk kun je wel vergeten. Ik denk dat er niemand wakker zal liggen van de beperking van de diensttijden. 

Er mag door jeugdigen niet met hoogwerkers en risicomachines gewerkt worden. Mits onder toezicht van een deskundige volwassene. Al heb je 6000 hoogwerkerinstructies voor het veilig bedienen in je zak: nee, het mag gewoon niet. Takels en trekken van hetzelfde laken een pak. Die mag je niet zonder toezicht bedienen. Van alles wat je boven de hoofden van mensen wilt hangen mag je niet zelf de werkzaamheden uitvoeren. 

Laden en lossen van zware goederen, met een grote fysieke belasting: no way Jose. Afblijven van die spullen. 

En wat is het antwoord op die leerplichtvraag? Dat is nog wel de grootste beperking voor een jonge ondernemer. Je moet toch nog gewoon naar school? En dan blijven er toch veel te weinig uren over om een onderneming te runnen? Volgens mij kun je dan helemaal niet voldoen aan de minimale eisen die aan het ondernemerschap binnen een BV gesteld worden. Of loop ik achter in informatie? Is de eis voor het minimale aantal uren dat binnen het ondernemerschap ingevuld moet worden vervallen? Nee toch? Dan zou je voor de belasting in een loonbelasting stelsel terecht komen, toch? Niet erg interessant lijkt me. 


(Wie zit er toch de hele tijd te knipperen?)

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

> die B.V. heeft o.a. te maken met een aantal aansprakelijkheden.



Die had ik nog ff gemist. 
Als dat maar niet gaat om die beroemde oude valkuil waarbij jongeren denken de ouderlijke verantwoordelijkhied/aansprakelijkheid te kunnen omzeilen? Daar zitten nog wel een paar nare rare juridische kantjes aan. 
Dat regel je niet ff 1-2-3 met het opzetten van een BV'tje. Gelukkig niet....



(Dan zal ik zelf wel even het vloerkleed zuigen...)

----------


## SM

> ik weet niet zeker of dat ook anders zal gelden als je een eigen bedrijf bezit en je ook handelsbekwaam bent?



Handelsbekwaam en handelingsbekwaam zijn totaal verschillende zaken. De rechter kan jou in charge verklaren over je eigen bedrijf wanneer jij aannemelijk weet te maken dat je de letter en geest van de wetgeving en jurisprudentie omtrent nationale of internationale handel zal kunnen naleven. Oftewel: geen brokken meer zult maken. Ik weet van een zaak waarin internationale handel expliciet is uitgesloten maar nationale handel wel werd toegestaan. (Grappigerwijs een bollenbedrijf, Ruud....)

In het geval van ongelukken wordt je echter getoetst op aannemelijkheid van handelingsbekwaamheid voor de taak die je hebt gedaan waarmee de brokken zijn ontstaan. Riggen, vrachtwagens besturen, 24 uur doortrekken, etc, vallen dan allemaal onder de dingen waarvan de wetgever zegt: dat kan een kind niet zonder toezicht / leiding. Daarvoor zijn dan de diverse wetboeken / normen / AMvB's, etc als al door Ruud aangehaald van toepassing.

Daarnaast kent de rechterlijke macht ook nog zoiets als gezond verstand en het redelijkheidsbeginsel. Daarmee kunnen jou rechten worden ontkent die niet per se expliciet zijn verboden maar die naar alle redelijkheid en naar de geest van de wet niet gewenst zijn.

(en een B.V.: je hebt je ook verdiept in dingen als DGA-salaris? You open a can of worms there......)

Ik zou naar een MBO gaan. Of doorstuderen......

S.

----------


## moderator

*_______________________________________________*

Zie hierboven een dikke streep, dat is de streep die een einde maakt aan het gezever over een 16 jarige die het allemaal beter weet dan de wetgeving, die ons allemaal voorhoud dat het anders is, maar het in die ruime maand niet helder heeft kunnen vertellen hoe de vork in de steel steekt.

Leuke praat voor een sappie in de foyer, maar het onderwerp hier is.... MBO theatertechniek.

Alle off topics hieronder worden zonder aansziens des persoons verwijderd, dat zult u begrijpen :Big Grin:

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

Ik ontving zojuist de nieuwe 'proeve van bekwaamheid' die door de MBO's als nieuwe praktijktoets zal worden ingevoerd. Ze willen deze proeve landelijk gaan invoeren. Dat is een hele mooie stap voorwaarts richting het hanteren van één gezamenlijke kwaliteitsnorm voor het toetsen van de eindtermen. 
Hoe wij daar op de cursussen voor de ouwe rotten mee om moeten gaan, zal wel niet vooraf bedacht zijn. Ik zal het potlood alvast gaan scherpen.....



(Waar is dit knopje eigenlijk voor?)

----------


## TonBeljon

Mijn zoon is straks klaar met zijn v.m.b.o. opleiding (electrotechniek. Hij is nu 16 jaar, en gaat sinds een jaar met mij mee als roadie en om het licht te bedienen. Graag zou hij als vervolg een opleiding gaan doen op het gebied van geluid en licht. Op het forum vind ik vrij oude topics over de opleidingen. Wie kan er wat vertellen over opleidingen, en dan voornamelijk in het noorden van het land. we hebben inmiddels wat gevonden over een opleiding theatertechniek aan het Friesland college te leeuwarden. Wie heeft er interessante info voor ons, of heeft ervaring met de opleiding in Leeuwarden? Verhalen, heel graag!

----------


## showband

@Ton als vader.

Als jouw zoon in de licht en geluid verder wilt? Laat hem dan in zijn vrije tijd zo veel mogelijk klussen doen ook bij verhuurbedrijven en vooral amateur theater en poppodia. En als schoolkeuze gewoon voor een brede electra/electronica school gaan.

Vanuit die school is een stage in een theater soms nog beter te regelen dan vanuit zo een school met "wannabe´s en dropouts die geen vak willen leren".  :Wink:  (ik stel het even scherp maar realiseer je dat er van die opleidingen bakken mensen vrij komen die wel op zo een school gezeten hebben maar geen sikkepit serieuze ervaring hebben  :Frown:  ook deze site staat vol oproepen van scholieren die met geen mogenlijkheid een stageplaats kunnen vinden omdat ze nog nooit een band van dichtbij hebben gezien maar wel voor een cijfer op de stageplaats "meer moeten doen dan kisten duwen")

Je leert meer harde techniek op een echte technische school. "Die kapotte versterker even kunnen repareren" is bijna een garantie op een baan in een PA bedrijf. En een aanvullend papiertje geluidstechniek kun je daarna in een jaartje halen. Hoewel niemand er naar zal vragen. Een vervolgopleiding op het v.m.b.o. is dus met stip de tip.

my two cents

----------


## rolanddeg

Begin van dit jaar was ik vol goede moed begonnen op het Grafisch Lyceum in Rotterdam, opleiding podium- en evenemententechniek. Ik ben er in April huilend (figuurlijk dan he) mee gestopt.

Voordat ik begon aan die opleiding heb ik ongeveer 6 jaar ervaring opgedaan in het licht en geluidsleven, laatste paar jaar voornamelijk gespecialiseerd in geluid. Ook een tijdje full time freelancer geweest. Bij ekaar dus een aardig portie praktijk ervaring... Maar aangezien ik nog geen echt diploma had wilde ik er toch eentje halen. Altijd handig voor in de toekomst, je weet nooit wat er kan gebeuren he...

In ieder geval, we begonnen met de opleiding. Eerst werden een aantal geschiedenisverhalen over het theater aan het licht gebracht. Ook werden de meest basic dingen van een theater besproken (poten, portaaltje, horizon enz). Echter de nuttige ins en outs wat echt handig is om te weten, zoals een koperen kees en hoe toe te passen, werd even vergeten. Dat is dan misschien de prijs dat je er voor betaald als je theaterles krijgt van een video-editor... Theoretische uitleg over een trekkenwand en hoogwerkers heb ik overgenomen, aangezien de docent er niet meer uit kwam. Dit was in de eerste maand... Mijn vertrouwen was dus al weg. Maar ach, het is een opleiding voor mensen met 0 ervaring, dus ik vergaf het ze en hield braaf mijn mond.

We spoelen even een aantal maanden door en gaan naar de geluidslessen (zowel theorie als praktijk). In he theorie uurtje krijg je meteen een verhaal over je uitgekotst dat je als ervaringloze NOOIT van je leven kan begrijpen. Ieder detail van een mengpaneel, dynamic en microfoon wordt in notime opgerateld. Na een uur water gebrand te zien hebben loop je het lokaal uit, de praktijkruimte in. 

Even tussendoor: respect voor het praktische gedeelte van het GLR!!! Ooit een Soundcraft MH2, M7CL, Stel Allen&Heat's, een midasje Venice 320, Soundweb London, compleet BSS rack en een 'l Acoustics Line array tegen gekomen bij een andere opleiding?

De docent die mij geluidspraktijk gaf snapte, als een van de weinigen, wel hoe alles in elkaar zat. Echter doordat de leerlingen dusdanig slecht waren voorbereid op de praktijk, stond hij machteloos tegenover 16 kinders. Uiteindelijk hebben we de groep in 2en opgesplit en heb ik ook aan een deel instructies gegeven. Een erg leuke ervaring, aangezien ik het leuk vind om uitleg te geven, maar het klopt van geen kanten dat een leerling les staat te geven... In de geluidsperiode hebben de leerlingen amper vorderingen gemaakt, puur om het feit dat de lesmethodes veel te moeilijk uitgelegd zijn voor MBO'ers met 0 ervaring. 

Na dit hoofdstuk werden mijn vermoedens dus echt bevestigd: geluidspraktijk kun je niet leren op een school. Deze opleiding is een heel mooi opstapje voor iemand met heel veel interesse maar nog vrij weinig kennis. Als je er echt voor vecht kun je er zeker kennis uit slepen, maar aan alleen klassikale les is niet voldoende. je moet er zeker iets praktisch naast doen, zoals in een jongerencentrum werken of meeslepen bij een verhuurbedrijf ofzo. 

In het 2e jaar mag je stage gaan lopen, ik wens de bedrijven met 2e jaars stagairs heel veel plezier! Rooster wel even een extra tech in die de stagair 1 op 1 begeleidt, ga er niet van uit dat je een zelfstandige werker krijgt. In het theater waar ik werk heb ik het afgelopen seizoen ook een tweedejaars mogen begeleiden (ja, ik als eerstejaars student moet een tweedejaars student begeleiden :P). Hij miste vooral in het begin nog zo ongelofelijk veel theorieen dat je hem bijna automatisch ging gebruiken als kistensleper bij de drukke producties. We hebben bizar veel tijd in die jongen gestoken en uiteindelijk, aan het eind van het seizoen, kunnen we hem voor een groot deel zelfstandig laten werken als we zouden willen. 

Na de geluidsperiode ben ik overigens gestopt met het Grafisch Lyceum. Ik doe nu de SAE (SAE Institute - Audio, Animation, Multimedia, Film, Games - Opleidingen). Totaal onbruikbaar live live enineer werk, maar ik doe het om de kleine theoretische dingen die ik nog mis. (accoustiek, preciese werking kamfilteringen en staande golven enz). Deze termen zul je misschien is in het vierde leerjaar op het Grafisch Lyceum tegen komen...


Conclusie: Op een MBO theater opleiding valt zeker wel wat te leren, maar als je er vanaf komt ben je zeker nog geen goede technicus. Je zal zelf moeten vechten en zoveel mogelijk moeten werken tijdens je opleiding. Een groot deel van de studenten valt af, maar de meeste mensen die er van af komen die ik ken zijn uiteindelijk wel goed terecht gekomen. 

Vragen staan vrij  :Wink:

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Hoi Ton,

in Groningen zit tegenwoordig ook een opleiding in die richting bij het Noorderpoort college.

Is misschien wat dichter in de buurt voor jou. Je kunt altijd eens gaan kijken.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## dexter

Zou wel even in het achterhoofd houden dat deze opleiding pas voor het 2e jaar draait. En daar is de kwaliteit ook naar als ik enige leerlingen mag geloven. :Frown:

----------


## Leks

Ik moet iedereen FCROC ( friesland college in leeuwarden) afraden.

Als iemand dit serieus overweegt moet deze persoon even een mailtje sturen.

leks :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## TonBeljon

Hallo Leks, ik weet niet hoe ik jou een persoonlijk mailtje moet sturen, dus eerst maar even zo....maar ik wil wel graag jou mening over de opleiding in Leeuwarden.

----------


## shure-fan

> Hallo Leks, ik weet niet hoe ik jou een persoonlijk mailtje moet sturen, dus eerst maar even zo....maar ik wil wel graag jou mening over de opleiding in Leeuwarden.



ja   ik ben ook wel benieuwd naar je mening

----------


## dexter

Ja ik ook Leks...

----------


## moderator

Het leuke aan een forum is dat iedereen zijn mening kan en mag geven.
De meerwaarde van info over een onderwerp per mail uitwisselen zie ik in deze niet.

Volgens mij mag je best melden wat jouw ervaringen zijn en waarom deze ROC opleiding niet de juiste is.
Vanuit het MBO komen flink wat hulpkreten om deze van oorsprong technische opleidingen weer enige inhoud te geven.
Wanneer dat door iemand die ermee gestopt is wordt gemeld op een forum, lijkt me weinig spannends aan.

----------

